# News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit - Multiplayer-Action zur Probe



## SebastianThoeing (1. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,813983


----------



## IIWOMANIZERII (1. März 2011)

Seit ihr euch von PC Games wirklich 100%tig sicher, dass die Demo von den angegebenen Downloadquellen, keine Malware oder Viren enthält?
Mein AntiVir stößt da immer auf gewisse Funde.

Dem Urlaub sei Dank, das ganze Antesten zu können.


----------



## Meatsucker (1. März 2011)

IIWOMANIZERII schrieb:


> Seit ihr euch von PC Games wirklich 100%tig sicher, dass die Demo von den angegebenen Downloadquellen, keine Malware oder Viren enthält?
> Mein AntiVir stößt da immer auf gewisse Funde.
> 
> Dem Urlaub sei Dank, das ganze Antesten zu können.


   Bei mir sieht es genauso aus....


----------



## TryMission (1. März 2011)

An dieser Stelle ein Lob an die PC Games. Ich glaube, ihr seid um die frühe Uhrzeit die ersten, die auf Download-Links der Crysis 2-Demo verweisen. Ich lade die Demo gerade - IIWOMANIZERII, wenn Du magst, gebe ich Dir nach Ende des Downloads eine Rückmeldung, ob alles funktioniert hat. Nja, sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, setze ich wahrscheinlich gerade mein System neu auf, weil der Link virenverseucht war


----------



## XIII30 (1. März 2011)

jo bei mir das gleiche


----------



## yRG7oned (1. März 2011)

Das Runterladen ging ja super Fix die EA Server waren richtig Flott ... und dann kommt es das grauen aus der Tiefe ... Login. Nicht das man sich schlauerweise mit seinem EA Konto anmeldet ... nein neues Konto machen auf mycrysis.com und da geht derzeit garnichts.

Daher kann ich zumindest derzeit nicht Zocken.


----------



## LouPing (1. März 2011)

Die Demo von EA geladen und Avira meldet mir den "TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen " in "CryAction.dll" . Ich weiß daß Avira manches mal nen Fehlalarm ausspuckt, warte aber mit dem installieren noch ein wenig bis sich der Fehlalarm bestätigt hat.

Außerdem sollen die Server eh überlastet sein, in manchen Foren wird darüber schon berichtet daß man sich z.Zt. nicht einloggen kann.


----------



## philson (1. März 2011)

hier auch noch ein Download Mirror:

http://hotfile.com/dl/108087028/cc768a7/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe.html


----------



## TryMission (1. März 2011)

Ich nutze ebenfalls Avira Antivir (Premium), habe allerdings keine Virusmeldung erhalten. Habe die Datei bei nVidia geladen, lief ohne Probleme, genauso die Installation


----------



## kornhill (1. März 2011)

Wird es auch eine Singleplayer demo geben?


----------



## MarkusFunke (1. März 2011)

SP-Demo is meines Wissen nach nich geplant, aber... [hier Witz über geleakte Beta-Version einfügen]


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2011)

LouPing schrieb:


> Die Demo von EA geladen und Avira meldet mir den "TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen " in "CryAction.dll" .


Das ist die Rache für den Beta-Leak. Das Imperium schlägt zurück.


----------



## bombastico (1. März 2011)

ein übles Stück Software, ich bin selber Konsolenzocker und normalerweise nicht "anfällig" für sowas, aber was Crytech und EA hier für eine laggende sche*ße abgeliefert haben ist einfach der Hohn schlechthin. Mehr als einmal geradeaus laufende Lagmodels, verkackte hitboxen (bzw das Gegnermodel ist schon 2m weiter und man schiesst in die Luft obwohl man direkt draufhält) usw wohin man schaut. Keine differenzierte Grafikanpassung ist ebenso für den Arsch. Gerade bei einem Crysis Titel erwarte ich das einfach!!!"


----------



## dxdiag (1. März 2011)

Der Download ging sehr schnell. Mal was neues, jedoch beim erstellen eines Accounts lädt er ewig und kommt auf keinen Punkt. Ich hab es zweimal versucht, erst 5minuten dann 15Minuten das Bild: "Creating Acount". Nichts passiert
Die können sich doch denken das es überlastet sein wird warum kann man da vorher nicht schon vorsorglich etwas mehr Plannen??? Wenn es dann noch schlecht läuft wie man hier hört wundert mich das auch nicht mehr,... die Erwartungen werden auch echt selten erfüllt. Man sieht ja am immer nur schöne Artworkbilder und wenn dann das wahre Gesicht an die Oberfläche kommt sind alle entäuscht und die Entwickler wundern sich warum? HaHa, ....
lg dxdiag


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

dxdiag schrieb:


> beim erstellen eines Accounts lädt er ewig und kommt auf keinen Punkt. Ich hab es zweimal versucht, erst 5minuten dann 15Minuten das Bild: "Creating Acount". Nichts passiert


Ich finde dies ist keine schlimme Sache.
Das Ding ist jedoch, dass ich schon einen Account besitze und mich damit nichteinmal einloggen kann. Das Erstellen des Accounts ging sehr gut. Ich kann mich auch auf der mycdysis Seite damit einloggen, aber im Spiel klappt damit nichts. Das einzige, was ich bisher bekommen habe ist eine blöde Fehlermeldung


----------



## Alter1 (1. März 2011)

son dreck die  demo  geht  nicht  weile    das  createn für das  profil  nicht  geht  ma wieder  echter  bulshit  von ea  kennt mann  ja  schon  granicht  mehr  anders nix könner ......


----------



## Alter1 (1. März 2011)

Einfach ein witz die  demo ..................


----------



## The_Chosen (1. März 2011)

Erst einen Wild auf Registrierungs & Account Maker machen,und dann die Kunden mit lahmpoigen Servern vergraulen. Ja, wat denn nu?!
Und jetzt soll mir keiner erzählen, das man ja damit nicht rechnen kann, das sich so viele Leute nen Account machen wollen/müssen. 

Greetz

The Chosen

Cruonita - In diesem Sinne...


----------



## jade48 (1. März 2011)

die demo können die sich in die haare schmieren !!!
es ist ja allgemein bekannt das "ea" nichts mehr auf die reihe bekommt.
wer von denen noch was kauft (vorallem zu den preisen !) oder runter lädt,der müsste mit dem knü.... noch eins drauf kriegen. 
sorry


----------



## XIII30 (1. März 2011)

Der müll geht nicht .... mal sehen ob die das heut noch hinbekommen


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. März 2011)

Da freut man sich riesig auf die demo zu Crysis 2 und dann noch ein Virus in der install.exe, Hamma! Muss wohl digitales Weihn8en sein, denn es gibt kostenlos ein Virus oben drauf! Wer drauf scharf ist führt die exe auch noch als Admin aus und kann anschließend sein System neu aufsetzen. Thx für den verseuchten link bzw links Pcgames und danke an EA für den wiedermal übelsten Datenmüll. Da lief der leak ja noch besser bei mir RoFlol


----------



## jade48 (1. März 2011)

was hast du denn für ein antivirusprogramm???
sag jetzt nicht das berühmte programm mit dem roten regenschirm?
ich habe spasshalber die .exe überprüfen lassen auf infizierung und siehe da, nichts gefunden.


----------



## shooot3r (1. März 2011)

Naja, bei mir hat kaspersky internetsecurity keinen virus im ordner gefunden. bei mir funktioniert da createn einesaccounts aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## jade48 (1. März 2011)

da ist ja auch nirgends ein virus zu finden,in der kompletten demo nicht.


----------



## Oh-Nein (1. März 2011)

Jetzt musste ich mich auch mal Registrieren, denn ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so viel Müll gelesen wie hier in den Kommentaren!

Fakten:
- Demo kann geladen werden von vertrauenswürdigen Seiten (KEIN VIRUS in der EXE)
- Demo kann installiert werden (KEIN VIRUS!)
- Das Game kann gestartet werden (KEIN VIRUS!)
- ACC Anlegen (KEIN VIRUS rofl) geht im mom nicht wegen Überlastung  der Server
- Ganz viele Heulsusen hier in den Kommentaren
  (bäh so´n sch.... , die wissen ja net was die da machen usw. usw.)

Für die Jungs und Mädelz die eine Viren Warnung erhalten rate ich:
"Kauft euch einen Virenscanner, denn diese fehler treten immer wieder mit den gleichen Virenscannern auf"!

Ist doch nicht wirklich euer ernst oder?
Warum heult ihr so rum?

1. Die Demo ist kostenlos 
2. Es zwinkt euch keiner dazu diese Demo zu testen
3. Wem helft ihr mit eurem rumgeheule?
4. Wer es testen möchte muss halt etwas Gedult mit bringen ansonsten vielleicht sogar bis zum 24 März warten.... und? Wo ist jetzt wirklich euer Problem?

Greetz
Oh-Nein


----------



## Muggiman (1. März 2011)

Noron konnte auch keinen Virus finden... soviel dazu!
Die Anmeldung bzw. Account Erstellung funktioniert trotzdem nicht, auch nicht mit dem EA-Account... Allerdings scheinen zur Zeit die Anmelde Server überlasstet zu sein, was ich zur Zeit auf anderen Seiten so lese..  
ich will doch nur zocken^^


----------



## shooot3r (1. März 2011)

das sehe ich auch so.die demo war für den pc nicht geplant und dann soll man jetzt nicht rumheulen wenn es mal nicht richtig klappt. ausserdem soll man eher froh sein wenn crytek und EA so kurz vor release sich noch die mühe machen und eine demo für den PC bringen,die muss ja auch erstmal programmiert, bzw portiert (Xbox) werden. keiner MUSS die demo laden oder wird dazu gezwungen. 

MFG


----------



## jade48 (1. März 2011)

- oh-nein - lass sie doch rumheulen und außerdem stehst du doch auch zwischen den kommentaren, also ............. !


----------



## Ceiron (1. März 2011)

- ich kann es nichtmal Installieren. Ständig... während der instal. kommt ein Error....


----------



## MarkusFunke (1. März 2011)

Natürlich wird man nich zum Download gezwungen, aber wenn man es nunmal laden und spielen möchte und es dann nich klappt, ist es einfach ärgerlich (und den Ärger wird man ja hier wohl noch zum Ausdruck bringen dürfen).
Am schlimmsten finde ich es, dass es ausgerechnet an so einer simplen Sache wie einer Account-Erstellung scheitert.


----------



## Alter1 (1. März 2011)

oh -nein  du  bist echt der  ober dude wen  mann eine  demo ankündigt  hat  die  auch  zu  funtzen  punkt.


----------



## Gerry (1. März 2011)

Ach wie goldig, die ganzen Schüler flippen mal wieder aus. Da schwänzt man die Schule, gaukelt Mami Fieber vor und kann dann nicht mal spielen.


----------



## Predator91 (1. März 2011)

Gibt es auch jemanden der die Demo spielen konnte und mal seine Meinung dazu sagt? Ich habe ohne Probleme spielen können und habe den Account den ich bei Crysis habe benutzt. In 15 min die Demo heruntergeladen und in weiteren 10 min war ich schon in meinem ersten gefecht. Was dem Gameplay angeht bin ich recht zufrieden, auch wenn es noch etwas zu verbessern gäbe. Wenn ich in den Tarn-Modus wechseln will, geht die Maus nicht sofort drauf, sondern muss die zuerst mal etwas hin und her bewegen. Passiert zwar nicht immer, kann aber nerven. Gameplay ist aber garnicht schlecht für meinen Geschmack. Jedoch finde ich die Maps etwas zu klein und die Sache das man nur zu 12 ind einer Map ist, ist heutzutage schon etwas lächerlich. Die Grafik hat mich richtig enttäuscht. Sieht schlechter aus als beim ersten Teil. Vor allem was den Wasser angeht. Die Tatsache das ich mit meiner GTX 260 auf Hardcore spielen kann sollte beweis genug sein das die Grafik dank der Konsolen keinen Vortschritt gemacht hat, eher im Gegenteil(siehe Wasser und Texturen). Nicht falsch verstehen Crysis 2 sieht immer noch sehr gut aus, aber von Crytek hätte ich was ganz anderes erwartet. Ich hoffe nur das die Story besser ist als im ersten Teil, dann könnte man Crytek den rest vielleicht verzeihen. Ich sollte heute noch meine GTX 570 Phantom kriegen wenn der Postbote sich mal beeilt, dann kann ich es auch mit DX11 spielen, aber einen großen Unterschied wird es bestimmt nicht geben. Ich werde auf die Tests warten und mal schauen was für eine Bewertung dieses Spiel bekommt. Wenn die Story gut ist kaufe ich es gleich bei Release, ansonsten kaufe ich es ein paar Monate später wenn der Preis gesunken ist. Es kommt ja immerhin noch Homefront raus in diesen Monat, was eine richtig geile Story haben sollte.

PS: Wer mir das mit der Grafikkarte und den Einstellungen nicht glaubt kann ruhig mal zur Homepage von Nvidia nachschauen mit welchen Grafikkarten es getestet worden ist und wie es läuft:

http://www.geforce.com/#/Optimize/Guides/crysis-2-benchmarks


----------



## BrokenGlass (1. März 2011)

Wenn ihr Probleme habt das Spiel zuinstallieren schaltet euer Antiviren Tool aus. Bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Muggiman (1. März 2011)

sry für den Link aber dort wird beschrieben was gerade los is...:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,814002/Crysis-2-Demo-Probleme-bei-Accounterstellung/Action-Spiel/News/

@ Predator 91: DX11 wird glaub ich soweit ich weiß noch gar nicht in der Demo unterstützt, daher vielleicht dein ernüchterndes Urteil zur Grafik...

Gruß


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Leider ist nur das Einloggen ein Problem.
Download ging relativ fix und auch das Erstellen eines Accounts hat geklappt. Nur bleibe ich beim Einloggen hängen.
Bekomme diese Meldung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/383220-crysis-2-multiplayer-demo-wir-wollen-ihre-screenshots-videos-und-meinungen-fh.png

Kann mir da wer helfen ?!
Daten sind 100%ig korrekt.


----------



## nomad79 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Bei der demo wird nur DX9 verwendet.  (wenn sich einer beschwert das die Grafig nicht so gut ist.


----------



## gammelbude (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

@Mars31: Im Accountnamen dürfen scheinbar keinerlei Sonderzeichen sein. Erstell mal einen neuen in dem keinerlei Sonderzeichen (im Idealfall auch keine Zahlen) sind. Dann sollte zumindest die Fehlermeldung weg sein. Ob das einloggen dann geht steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Kackreiz (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich Hase Probleme ! Das ist ja wie ein Leihwagen ohne Schlüssel


----------



## dohderbert (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

hmmm kein dx11, ich frag mich warum nur ...


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Da bekommt meine frisch gebackene VDSL Leitung ja mal was zu tun. 
Ich fange JETZT an runterzuladen, mal sehen wie lang es dauert. ^^


----------



## AudioNaUT (1. März 2011)

Ich hab leider ein ganz anderes Problem. Download ging schnell, ließ sich problemlos installieren (ohne Viren-Warnung) und es scheint online auch recht flüßig zu laufen. Allerdings habe ich keinen Sound! In den Ingame-Einstellung steht der Sound auf 100%, aber mein Headset bleibt stumm. Bei allen anderen Anwendungen habe ich dagegen Sound. Hat jemand hier das selbe problem und vielleicht schon ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?

Gruß Audio


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



gammelbude schrieb:


> Erstell mal einen neuen in dem keinerlei Sonderzeichen (im Idealfall auch keine Zahlen) sind.


Das ist es ja...
Es sind keine Sonderzeichen, bzw. Zahlen enthalten.
Oder darf auch das Passwort nur aus Buchstaben bestehen ?


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

O_o Krank, Demo download abgeschlossen.
Habs bei EA geladen, Server scheinen noch nicht überlaufen zu sein, also besser jetzt als später laden, habe ~5,7MB/s geschafft nur wenig schwankend, ginge zwar noch etwas schneller, hätte aber erwartet dass die Server überlastet sind.
Auf Gaikai freue ich mich auch schon.
Demo Eindrücke dann später.

Edit: Unglaublich, die Demo installiert sich extremst langsam -.-".
Kann mich erinnern, dass die Patch Installation bei Crysis1 auch furchtbar lange gedauert hat, obwohl das winzige Patches waren. Irgendwas macht Crytec mit seinem Installer falsch.


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also bei mir lief das Ding super.


----------



## iDGames (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Geht die Demo auch im SP?


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Nein, es ist eine MP Demo...


----------



## iwanafugalot (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

entweder sie machen alles richtig...oder es intressiert kein mehr???aber die dl is top!!keine drecks server wie sonst eig bei ea..


----------



## iwanafugalot (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

wird es möglich sein im spätern MP spiel die Fahrzeuge zu nutzen,zb dieser walker???das ding ist eine macht und hat mich schwer an BF2142 erinnert nur besser


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also mein Login-Name wird auch als invalid zurückgewiesen mit der Fehlermeldung "Sonderzeichen bla bla bla". Was denn für Sonderzeichen? Mein Name besteht nur aus Buchstaben. 

Ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr die Demo anzuspielen. Was einen Kauf "relativ" unwahrscheinlich macht. Das wird wohl wie Black Ops, also nicht das Spiel an sich, sondern die Menge an Problemen.


----------



## GrievousRemake (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Bei mir findet Avira in CrySystem.dll einen Virus?!
Trojaner, TR/CryptXPACK.Gen

kann da jemand was dazu sagen? 

hab die Demo hier von PC Games runtergeladen


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wobei ich finde, dass sie die ganze Sache mit BO am Ende gut geregelt haben. Sie sind zwar nicht an MW2 rangekommen, aber so schlimm war es nicht.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass sie es noch geregelt bekommen. Ich wollte ersteinmal die Demo spielen, bevor ich es vorbestelle, bzw. übnerhaupt kaufe.


----------



## Mars31 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Es ist Avira.
Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder ? 
Nur Avira spuckt meines Wissens etwas dabei aus.
Kaspersky, Avast und Microsoft Security sagen bei mir nichts.


----------



## Rikco (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

ist doch kein geheimnis das avira free nur noch müll ist.

aber auch die die keine probleme haben, kommen nicht drauf weil der account-server total überlastet ist


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Kann mich auch nicht bei mycrysis.com registrieren. 
Scheisse was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



GrievousRemake schrieb:


> Bei mir findet Avira in CrySystem.dll einen Virus?!
> Trojaner, TR/CryptXPACK.Gen
> 
> kann da jemand was dazu sagen?
> ...


Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, ein Fehlalarm. Um sicher zu gehen, kannst du die Datei bei virustotal.com hochladen. Dort wird die Datei mit allen verfügbaren Scannern getestet.

@Mars31: Also ich habe seit Weihnachten kein Black Ops mehr gespielt. Es war sowieso mehr Schein als Sein.

@rider210: Habe so lange das Abschicken wiederholt, bis irgendwann die Meldung ist schon verwendet kam. Kann mich trauriger Weise trotzdem im Spiel nicht anmelden.


----------



## Skaty12 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

ich kann mir die demo nichtmal runterladen... immer is die quelldatei defekt...


----------



## Jumper04525 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Bei mir kann ich mch auch nich bei der internetseite von mycrysis regestrieren......
Auf jeden fall dauert das schon 30 min das dort steht account is being created...
(Ich will spielen......)


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mars31 schrieb:


> Es ist Avira.
> Mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder ?
> Nur Avira spuckt meines Wissens etwas dabei aus.
> Kaspersky, Avast und Microsoft Security sagen bei mir nichts.


Richtig, einfach auf Ignorieren klicken.

Anyway, ich habe die Demo (Skyline) jetzt ein ausführlich Probe gespielt, zuerst ein paar Worte zur Grafik:

Man kann in der Demo lediglich 3 Presets auswählen, der Punkt "3D Optionen" ist ausgegraut und lässt sich nicht auswählen.
Vorhanden sind die Presets Gamer, Advanced und Hardcore, ich denke mal Hardcore dürfte die höchste Einstellung sein, die anderen beiden, kA...

Eingeloggt habe ich mich übrigens mit meinem alten Acc, die funktionieren also immer noch.
Als ich dann drin war bekam ich erstmal einen leichten Schock.
Die Grafik ist furchtbar Blur-verschmiert. 
Auf der Box dachte ich einfach die Auflösung gibt nicht mehr her, es scheint jedoch ein (echt beschissenes) Feature zu sein. Normalerweise bin ich, was Weichzeichner Effekte angeht, nicht so kritisch, aber DAS geht gar nicht.
Naja, weiter. Die Texturen sind allesamt in Ordnung, bei einigen rätselt man zwar ob sie nun verwaschen sind oder ob der Blur-Effekt dran Schuld ist, und so hoch aufgelöst wie im SP von Teil 1 sind sie auch nicht, aber ich dennoch gut bis sehr gut, wobei die Dreidimensionalität der Texturen nicht so gut ist wie im Vorgänger.
Das bisschen Vegetation sieht in Ordnung aus, besser als in der Konsolenfassung, was aber auch an der besseren Auflösung liegen mag.
Das Herz der Engine ist aber definitiv die Ausleuchtung des Levels, jene ist super gelungen und zeugt von den Fortschritten gegenüber dem ersten Teil.
Viele Details sind allerdings nurnoch Fake, so sind z.B. die durchsichtigen Gummiteile die am Ein und Ausgang der Gewächshäuser hängen nur eine Textur, die beim hindurchgehen eine , nicht sehr überzeugende, Animation abspult.
Das Wasser ist auch nicht sehr überzeugend, hier hoffe ich sehr, dass sich jenes in DX11 bessern wird.

Sound:
Besser als bei CoD und Konsorten aber schlechter als bei BC2.

Am besten spielt man, soweit der Monitor eine solche Einstellung zulässt, übrigens im begrenzten Farbbereich (bzw. Monitor geht von 16-2xx aus während das Spiel immer noch in 0-255 sendet), das mag zwar die Farbechtheit etwas stören und lässt das Bild etwas dunkel erscheinen, aber dank des Blurs hat die Demo eine Farb- und Kontrastintensivierung bitter nötig.
Noch besser wäre aber vor allem eine Sache: Spielt es auf dem Fernseher.
Aufgrund der geringen Kontraste käme hier ein Pana-Plasma aber auch ein stink normaler LCD Fernseher deutlich besser weg, da Fernseher allgemein einen deutlich höheren Kontrast zu Stande bringen als Monitore.

Daher auch der eher ernüchternde Eindruck der Demo, denn mein Fazit lautet wie folgt:
Sieht es besser aus als Crysis Wars? 
Ja das tut es.
Sieht es besser aus als der SP von Crysis 1?
Auf keinen Fall.
Die Effekte (Ausleuchtung etc) , sind zwar merkbar besser, aber das Blur zerstört den Gesamteindruck völlig und es fehlen insgesamt ein paar Objekte im Level, obwohl jene bereits deutlich detaillverliebter sind als bei der Konkurrenz. 

Menue und Server Browser: 
Beides in Ordnung, außerdem ist das Menu mit einem netten 3D Effekt aufgezogen und bietet einen tollen Soundtrack..

Gameplay:
Ich dachte beim anspielen der 360 Version, "Das wird auf dem PC sicherlich zackiger gehen".
Zwar ist meine Spielermaus gerade eingeschickt und bis sie heile zurückkommt habe ich hier "nur" ne stink normale optische Microsoft Maus (nicht die Intelli!) aber es geht doch nicht so flott wie ich dachte.
Selten bleibt man in einem MP so lange am Leben wie hier.
Selten muss man bei einer solch kleinen Karte so lange warten bis einem ein Feind vor den Gewehlauf läuft wie hier, und die Mausbewegungen fühlen sich ganz leicht "abgerundet" an.
Dennoch, ich find das Gameplay gut, wenn auch nicht überragend, dafür gibt die Spielerzahl einfach zu wenig her.
Da das Spiel aber über DC Server läuft bin ich guter Dinge, dass Crytek (im Falle von Critik^^)
 A: Die Spielerzahlen in die höhe schrauben wird.
B: Private Server erlauben wird.

Übrigens: Das Blur wirkt sich auch stark auf das Spielgefühl aus, da man ein wenig Probleme hat Gegner zu orten, sollte man das im Grafikmenü abschalten können, sehe ich das Spiel schon mal weiter vorne als jetzt.

So das war ein erster Miniüberblick, sicher nicht der interessanteste, aber immerhin ein bericht für jene die aufgrund ihrer Leitung noch warten müssen.


----------



## MjrVenom (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Jumper04525 schrieb:


> Bei mir kann ich mch auch nich bei der internetseite von mycrysis regestrieren......
> Auf jeden fall dauert das schon 30 min das dort steht account is being created...
> (Ich will spielen......)



So gehts mir auch -.- .... du bist nicht der einzigste, der das Problem hat


----------



## DeadHunter93 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Genial... nachdem ich die Reg. Seite geändert hab, bzw. dem "Registrieren" Button "display:block !important" gegeben habe und mit FireBug geprüft hab ob abgesendet wurde.. und je nachdem nochmal geklickt habe, hatts dann endlich geklappt...
Nur jetzt meint Crysis von wegen was "Mind. 3 Zeichen, keine Zahlen am Anfang..." obwohl der Acc. genauso wie hier ist xD

EA lernts nie.. Server überlastet.. zu wenig Ressourcen, wie bei der BC2 Beta! FAIL!


----------



## cRaZyXayro (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Hmmm leider kein Ton.


----------



## Schpohn (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich konnte mich auf "mycrysis.com" Registrieren aber anmelden kann ich mich nicht, super Sache. Wenn ich mich im Spiel anmelden möchte, bekomm ich dort auch die Meldung, "Mind. 3 Zeichenblablubb"!

Tolle Leistung!


----------



## spike00 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Mal wieder toll ist dass man beim Account erstellen im Spiel nicht unterbrechen kann und es sich wenn's nicht klappt tot lädt!

Ganz nach dem Motto "Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!"

Und noch schöner ist's wenn der Taskmanager immer wieder zurück ins Spiel springt wenn man das Spiel abwürgen will!


----------



## emani (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

- keine Probleme mit dem runterladen
- keine probleme mit dem Account von Crysis 1 mich einzuloggen
- Spiel lief super flüssig
- Trotz DX 9 bisjetzt nur leider in der Demo.....siehts trotzdem super schön aus.....

AMD Phenom II X 6 1090T @3.2 Ghz || Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H ||
Gainward GTX 470 || 4 x 2 Gbyte DDR 3-10700H G. Skill Ripjaws ||


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich hab grade ne Mail im Postfach gehabt:

Hello rider,

Thank you for registering at MyCrysis.

To confirm your registration and activate your account, you’ll need to go  
here:
http://www.mycrysis.com/user/reset/...Hier steht der nicht funktionierende Link!
This is your MyCrysis account information:

username: rider
password: *****

Enjoy,

The MyCrysis Team

Aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke um Meinen Account zu verifizeiren komm ich nur auf ne Seite wo folgendes steht:

An HTTP error occurred while getting: http://www.mycrysis.com/user/reset/..Hier steht dann wieder der Link!
Details: "connect timed out to /80.237.209.12:80".


Es geht langsam vorwärts xD


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

hmm runtergeladen dann doppelklick, extraction läuft und dann bei über 20 % kommt fehlermeldung "file is corrupt" was tun ?


----------



## Loron (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



O-Yuri-O schrieb:


> hmm runtergeladen dann doppelklick, extraction läuft und dann bei über 20 % kommt fehlermeldung "file is corrupt" was tun ?


Dann ist dein Downlaod fehlerhaft. Musst nochmal neu runterladen.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

So, ich habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig rummprobiert:

Meinen Eindruck kann man ja bereits ein paar Posts weiter vorn lesen, ich habe mich jetzt nochmal um die Grafik gekümmert....
Wenn man, Stimmungstechnisch, das gleiche Bild wie auf der Box haben will MUSS man dem Monitor vorgaukeln er würde einen begrenzten Dynamikbereich empfangen, damit er es richtig darstellt. Die PC Version der Demo ist nähmlich leider im gleichen Dynamikbereich ausgeliefert worden wie die Konsolenfassung.
Sie haben zwar scheinbar den vollen Dynamikbereich für die Engine benutzt, aber leider auf den, vom HDMI Standard vorgeschriebenen, begrenzten Bereich hin optimiert.   

So sieht das Spiel jedenfalls bereits WESENTLICH besser aus, auch wenn die Unschärfe dadurch natürlich nicht verschwindet.

Mal sehen was dahingehend die Vollversion bietet.

Und nochmal ein paar Zeilen zum Gameplay:
Ich finde es schade, dass sich der Nanosuit nun hauptsächlich mit Q und E steuert, der Armor Modus dauerhaft Energie saugt und Dinge wie Speed und Kraft einfach abgerufen werden wenn man z.B. die Leertaste länger gedrückt hält. 
Ich dachte dass hätten sie nur für die Konsolenfassung gemacht, bei Crysis 1 gehörte es immerhin mit zum können die Kräfte kombinieren zu können.

Mittlerweile ist übrigens bereits deutlich mehr los in der Demo und das Spielgefühl wird tatsächlich wesentlich rasanter als bei der Box.

Ich denke aber nicht dass der MP gegen die etablierten anstinken kann, er spielt sich zwar nett und erfrischend anders und nachdem man die "Laaangweilig!" und "Doooof!" Phase durchschritten hat macht er echt laune, das Problem ist nur: ein MP muss beim ersten Anspielen schon Spaß machen und fesseln können, sonst wird er links liegen gelassen.

Ich prophezeie folgendes: Der MP wird mindestens 1 Jahr überdauern, in der Spieleranzahl aber dennoch weit hinter seiner Konkurrenz zurückbleiben. 

Da man ja durch die "ich-saug-mir-die-geleakte-Beta"-Trottel immerhin schon weiß das der SP ja "Megafett" und "Super Krass" sein soll werde ich mir Crysis 2 auf jeden Fall kaufen, aber ob die Demo bei der Entscheidung geholfen hat bezweifle ich mal ganz vorsichtig.
Sie ist wie gesagt nicht schlecht, aber fesselt nicht von beginn an und hat sich somit schon seit Grab geschaufelt.

Was ich allerdings SEEEEEEHR gut finde, ist das Camper in diesem Spiel leer ausgehen.
Man muss, um Killstreaks zu bekommen, aus der Deckung raus und die Dogtags einsammeln die die getöteten Gegner fallen lassen.

Jetzt guck ich mir erstmal Gaikai an.


----------



## XIII2k4 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Für alle die Probleme damit haben einen Account zu erstellen, das läuft soweit ich das gesehen hab über Gamespy. Hab meinen alten acc ausgekramt und konnte mich mit ihm anmelden. Vielleicht kann man versuchen sich auf der page von gamespy oder einem anderen spiel was diesen Dienst nutzt zu regestrieren (also bei Gamespy regestrieren ^^). Hoffe ich konnte euch irgendwie weiterhelfen, hab mich extra dafür hier angemeldet


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Loron schrieb:


> O-Yuri-O schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hmm runtergeladen dann doppelklick, extraction läuft und dann bei über 20 % kommt fehlermeldung "file is corrupt" was tun ?
> ...


   das hab ich mir auch gedacht und gemacht .... funktioniert aber leider noch immer nicht..jeamnd ne idee ?


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Loron schrieb:


> O-Yuri-O schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hmm runtergeladen dann doppelklick, extraction läuft und dann bei über 20 % kommt fehlermeldung "file is corrupt" was tun ?
> ...


   hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und gemacht.... leider noch immer das selbe problem... jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



O-Yuri-O schrieb:


> Loron schrieb:
> 
> 
> > O-Yuri-O schrieb:
> ...


Wie groß ist die von dir runtergeladene Datei? Wenn sie unter 1,6 GB groß ist, ist auch beim 2ten mal was schief gelaufen, ansonsten starte einfach mal deinen Rechner neu, klingt nach nem bescheuerten Tipp, hat mir aber in ähnlichen Situation bereits geholfen.


----------



## gammelbude (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Mh, zwei Stunden später und das Spiel lässt mich immer noch nicht einloggen...


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> O-Yuri-O schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Loron schrieb:
> ...


   beide male 1,55 GB groß...nun der dritte versuch


----------



## MarkusFunke (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



XIII2k4 schrieb:


> Für alle die Probleme damit haben einen Account zu erstellen, das läuft soweit ich das gesehen hab über Gamespy. Hab meinen alten acc ausgekramt und konnte mich mit ihm anmelden. Vielleicht kann man versuchen sich auf der page von gamespy oder einem anderen spiel was diesen Dienst nutzt zu regestrieren (also bei Gamespy regestrieren ^^). Hoffe ich konnte euch irgendwie weiterhelfen, hab mich extra dafür hier angemeldet


Ich persönlich hab das natürlich auch schon gemacht. Aber da kommt nur die bereits bekannte Fehlermeldung "invalid nickname".
Ich kapiers auch nich, wieso einige Leute sich mit ihrem Gamespy Account anmelden können und andere nich...

Übrigens wenn ich die Daten von mycrysis.com eingebe, dann gehts bloß zurück zum Login ohne irgendeine Meldung.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MarkusFunke schrieb:


> XIII2k4 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für alle die Probleme damit haben einen Account zu erstellen, das läuft soweit ich das gesehen hab über Gamespy. Hab meinen alten acc ausgekramt und konnte mich mit ihm anmelden. Vielleicht kann man versuchen sich auf der page von gamespy oder einem anderen spiel was diesen Dienst nutzt zu regestrieren (also bei Gamespy regestrieren ^^). Hoffe ich konnte euch irgendwie weiterhelfen, hab mich extra dafür hier angemeldet
> ...


Edit: was ist denn jetzt kaputt? O_o ...
Gaikai funktioniert nicht, was ne scheiße, ich spiel jetzt weiter Crysis 2


----------



## Raven145 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

es ist wirklich total blur-verschmiert.. wie einer meiner vorredner schon sagte.. 
und ich verliere dauerhaft die connection.. zu den servern.. 

aber sonst vom 1. blick ist es schon voll ok.. bloss irgendwie bissel lahm...


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> MarkusFunke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > XIII2k4 schrieb:
> ...


   habs schon von den 2 seiten runtergeladen... getan hat sich nichts leider...


----------



## samsiiipxl (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

mittlerweile hab ich mich anmelden können, 
aber kann keinen einzigen server connecten, immer fehlermeldungen :/


----------



## gammelbude (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MarkusFunke schrieb:


> XIII2k4 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für alle die Probleme damit haben einen Account zu erstellen, das läuft soweit ich das gesehen hab über Gamespy. Hab meinen alten acc ausgekramt und konnte mich mit ihm anmelden. Vielleicht kann man versuchen sich auf der page von gamespy oder einem anderen spiel was diesen Dienst nutzt zu regestrieren (also bei Gamespy regestrieren ^^). Hoffe ich konnte euch irgendwie weiterhelfen, hab mich extra dafür hier angemeldet
> ...


Bei Gamespy gibt es einen Usernamen und einen Nickname, die können durchaus verschieden sein. Geh mal auf der Gamespy Seite auf dein Profil. Vielleicht liegts daran. Geholfen hats bei mir allerdings nichts, lande auch so einfach wieder in der Loginmaske.


----------



## Muggiman (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

was ich wiedermal nicht verstehe dass man den ganzen Tag kein Feedback von EA oder Crytek bekommt, mit was man sich jetzt da wirklich anmelden soll oder was hier eigentlich los ist -.- echt typisch...


----------



## Theojin (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ging alles ohne Probleme- läuft auch bestens. Bleibt aber trotzdem nur ein 08/15 MP Shooter.


----------



## LikeMe (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Boah die Demo ist der Hammer !
Wer die geleakte Drecksversion gespielt hat,
merkt nach 10 sec spielen sofort den riesigen unterschied !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein Kollege und ich können keinen Account erstellen...
darauf hin habe ich ein paar Accountnamen/Passwörter
ausprobiert (wenn ich mich in Crysis einloggen soll)
und siehe da: Beim 3ten versuch hab ich einen Account
geknackt und kann jetzt online spielen   *excited*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was mir an der Demo nicht gefällt:
- kein 64 bit (wird aber in der Vollversion vorhanden sein)
- kein 3D Modus (wird aber in der Vollversion vorhanden sein)
- nur gamer,advanced,hardcore zur Auswahl... ich will aber alles selber einstellen 
  Ich bete (obwohl ich nicht gläubig bin) , dass das in der Vollversion vorhanden ist.
- Man braucht teilweise 10 min bis man mal auf einen Server kommt...
  weil alle ständig voll sind -_-
- Alle Daten des Spiels sind in eine "Nigel" Datei gebunden
und können nicht editiert werden... schade...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Leider kann ich erst heute Abend weiterspielen,
ich kann nur sagen es ist echt geil und kann jedem
epfehlen sich die Demo zu saugen !


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wenn es morgen mit der Anmeldung nicht geht, fliegt es halt runter. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann Steam mich dann beim nächsten Weihnachtssale überreden, mich nochmal rumzuärgern.

Aber diesen Monat kommen ja noch andere gute Spiele auf den Markt (Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Dragon Age 2). Leider ist zweites auch von EA.


----------



## ice-routher (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

also ich hatte kein problem. ich hatte allerdings schon nen account und es lief alles reibungslos. relativ kurze ladezeiten, geiles gameplay, keine lags wie bei mw2 und hammer grafik, muss allerdings leider auf 1280*720 pixel spielen. mehr schafft mein pc wohl nicht. aber da läufts flüssig.

das gameplay is etwas ungewohnt, aber man is schnell drin


ich bin so froh, dass das spiel auf des ich mich jetzt seit 3 jahren am meisten freu wirklich gut geworden is.


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Hi.

Also ich finde es immer noch genauso kacka wie die gammelige Beta auch.
Außerdem finde ich Cryteks selbstverliebtes rumgeprolle einfach nur assi.
Da schreiben die noch ganz stolz: Wir sind am Ende der Produktion angelangt und stolz auf das Erreichte.
Lol das hier ist kein Crysis mehr. Da hift auch keine Cry Engine 3 mehr viel.
Mich hat weder SP in der leaked Beta  noch dieser Demo MP gefallen.
Beides sehr 08/15 und darum werde ich es mir definitiv nicht kaufen.
Irgendwann auf der Softwarepyramide ja aber nicht zum Vollpreis!

Gruß euer Mike


----------



## LordCrash (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Also ich finde es immer noch genauso kacka wie die gammelige Beta auch.
> Außerdem finde ich Cryteks selbstverliebtes rumgeprolle einfach nur assi.
> ...


Toll wie hier manche mit (geistigem) Diebstahl prahlen....   

Eine Demo antesten ist wie eine genehmigte Probefahrt vom Autohaus durchführen, eine geleakte Version spielen ist wie eine oder mehrere Probefahrten mit einem gestohlenen Auto aus dem Autohaus durchführen...

Also bitte liebe Moderatoren, könntet ihr hier bitte mal einschreiten und die entsprechenden User bannen? Mit illegalen  Aktivitäten auf eurer Website wollt ihr ja wohl nichts zu tun haben, nehme ich an (ich übrigens auch nicht).


----------



## PC-Sekurity (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ice-routher schrieb:


> also ich hatte kein problem. ich hatte allerdings schon nen account und es lief alles reibungslos. relativ kurze ladezeiten, geiles gameplay, keine lags wie bei mw2 und hammer grafik, muss allerdings leider auf 1280*720 pixel spielen. mehr schafft mein pc wohl nicht. aber da läufts flüssig.
> 
> das gameplay is etwas ungewohnt, aber man is schnell drin
> 
> ...


   Ja gut von hinten rein. Rückentwicklung total aber die meisten Gamer geben sich ja mit allem Zufrieden...


----------



## Cleaners (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

EA Hat die Lacher mal wieder auf ihrer Seite. Man weiß das man eine Demo bringt und schafft nicht genügend Serverkapazität. Über 40 % User welche nicht mal einen Account anlegen können. Tolle Demo ,versuch das auch schon seit gut 4h ,ohne Erfolg.  ................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Cleaners schrieb:


> EA Hat die Lacher mal wieder auf ihrer Seite. Man weiß das man eine Demo bringt und schafft nicht genügend Serverkapazität. Über 40 % User welche nicht mal einen Account anlegen können. Tolle Demo ,versuch das auch schon seit gut 4h ,ohne Erfolg.  ................................................................................................................................................


Wahrscheinlich sind alle Ressourcen auf die Konsolen gerichtet. Wir als PC Spieler sind ja inzwischen einiges gewöhnt.


----------



## dars (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Steam hat die Demo auch.


----------



## leckmuschel (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

account einrichten ging eigentlich sehr schnell, wollte meinen alten nehmen, der nur aus buchstaben besteht, aber anscheinend gelten sie als sonderzeichen -,-
server gejoint, no sound............
gegoogelt, die leutz sollen auf stereo stellen, also von 7.1 auf stereo gestellt -,-
ingame sieht alles n1 aus, mit dx 11 wirds porno.
menü ist echt mal was neues und auch die votes etc.
alle rennen mit unsichtbarkeit rum---> ätzend³ 
teilweise halten die leute 3/4 des magazins aus, sodass man gar keinen 2. abschießen kann.
warum zum himmelswillen muss es in jedem game mittlerweile sniper geben ? damit man in den spielebewertungen nicht als 3klassen game und wenig abwechslungsreich darsteht ? in crysis 2 zu krass und auch noch eine autosniper !!!
movement am anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sehr cool und gegnerschritte hört man eigentlich gar nicht.
man wundert sich doch schon arg, wenn man von hinten mit der waffe geschlagen wird oder jemand hinter mir her rennt und man ihn nicht hört.
fazit: sehr geil, pickt sich aber stark die vorteile von bc2, mw1 + 2 raus.


----------



## Mathragor (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Warum krieg ich ne Virus/Malware Meldung von Antivir wenn ich das installieren will ? (bei EA runtergeladen)


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

irgendwie beschleicht mich mehr und mehr der verdacht das sich die dx11
version grafisch kaum von der dx9 version unterscheiden wird.


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Boah regt mich das auf.
ich regestrier mich und kann mein konto nicht verifizieren.
mycrysis.com ist seit 10 stunden hoffnungslos überlastet Kann da den keiner von diesem drecksladen stellung zu nehmen?
Wenn ja wo?? in ihrem eigenen forum können sie ja nicht posten das ist ja fast offline.
wo finde ich brauchbare infos? ich brauch son scheiss account.
An jeden der (angeblich) einen erstellen konnte:
Bitte macht mir auch einen mit iner mail adresse.
Bitte oder labert ihr nur müll?
ich frag mich wer da in der umfrage: es klappt ohne probs gewählt hat? son scheiss


----------



## DiePoente (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich lande immer wieder in die Loginmaske wenn ich meine Daten eingeb (


----------



## PC-Sekurity (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Habs gerade mal angetestet schon was wieder gelöscht von der Platte. Hässliche Texturen, dämliche immer gleich aussehende Map, Überstrahlefekt so das es einem die Augen raus kocht, Fadenkreuz so Groß wie der Bildschirm, Hässliche Charakter als währen sie vor 10 Jahren entsprungen, Unschärfe wo das Auge nur hinreicht und diesemal brauch ich gewiss kein Fielmann. Ich glaub eher die Leute die mir das vorgeworfen haben brauchen echt einen Psychater oder eine Doktor von 1830 wo alle was mit Elektrofunken zu tun hat echt High Tech ist. Crysis 1 ist und bleibt die Grafikbombe wohl für alle Zeiten und auch spielerisch kommt Crysis 2  wirklich 00000 dran. Ach fals dann kommt dein PC ist zu schlecht: Windows 7 SP1, ATI HD 5870, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, Intel CORE 2 QUAD 3GHZ


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

für alle die so gerne über ea schimpfen, die probleme gehen (mal wieder) auf cryteks konto bzw. diesmal crytek uk, die stellen nämlich die infrastruktur für mycrysis.com


----------



## mimc1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich sag ja ... hättet ihr mal besser die Beta gezogen ^^


----------



## Emke (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also ich habs jetzt auch gezockt und muss sagen das ich keine Probleme hatte.. Account einfach Ingame erstellt.. das einzige was mich nervt ist das ich die Demo nicht mal auf niedrig zocken kann (~50fps  aber alle paar sekunden einbrüche bis 10fps runter) obwohl ich BC2 und MoH auf high flüssig zocken kann -.-


----------



## XIII30 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



rider210 schrieb:


> Boah regt mich das auf.
> ich regestrier mich und kann mein konto nicht verifizieren.
> mycrysis.com ist seit 10 stunden hoffnungslos überlastet Kann da den keiner von diesem drecksladen stellung zu nehmen?
> Wenn ja wo?? in ihrem eigenen forum können sie ja nicht posten das ist ja fast offline.
> ...


   Genau so geht es mir schon denn ganzen tag.... denn mist versuch ich heut nicht mehr   da lieber ne runde BF


----------



## Schpohn (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich werd ständig disconnected, das ist echt nervig! Kaum spiel ich 2 min und schon bricht die Verbindung!


----------



## Fosgate28 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

^^ Win 7 64bit leider kein Sound Soundkarte Standart Realtek HD aber ich nutze Logitech G35 Headset  Sonst Spiel läuft sauber.


----------



## Mathragor (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wie is denn da die höchste Einstellung ? Advanced, Hardcore,Gamer?


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ist und bleibt einfach Kacke das Game.
Hatte auch so drauf gehofft und wurde bitter enttäuscht.
Ja jetzt kommen wieder die Fanboys wie die Ninjaturtles aus ihren Gullideckeln gekrochen und schreien, hey das doch nur DX9 und nur eine Demo!
Na und meint ihr mit DX11 wird daraus ein besseres Spiel oder was?
Tut vielleicht minimal besser aussehen aber am Spiel ändert das definitiv nichts.
Zweitens wenn ich eine Demo machen will um den Leuten mein Spiel schmackhaft zu machen, dann gebe ich mir größte Mühe als Entwickler, um mein Produkt von der besten "Schokoladenseite" zu präsentieren und nicht so nen 08/15 Shooter MP,
den vielleicht selbst City Interactive besser hinbekommen hätte denke ich...


----------



## leckmuschel (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Fosgate28 schrieb:


> ^^ Win 7 64bit leider kein Sound Soundkarte Standart Realtek HD aber ich nutze Logitech G35 Headset  Sonst Spiel läuft sauber.


   im treiber oder so auf stereo stellen. bei g35 schon des öfteren gelesen.
hab auch ein sennheiser 333d und musste von 7.1 auf stereo stellen. hoffe, das wird noch überarbeitet.


----------



## TheNytro77 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

@MikeBrinkmann: Ich kann ja verstehen das du das Spiel nicht magst, musst aber trotzdem anderen ihre Meinung lassen. Wenn du das Game nicht magst musst du es nicht kaufen/ downloaden. Dann brauchste dich auch nicht beschweren...


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



TheNytro77 schrieb:


> @MikeBrinkmann: Ich kann ja verstehen das du das Spiel nicht magst, musst aber trotzdem anderen ihre Meinung lassen.


genau das hat er doch getan, er hat seine meinung dazu geäußert


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

@TheNytro77:
Eben ist meine Meinung und sie muss Dir euch nicht gefallen,
jedoch darf ich sie äußern insofern ich hier niemanden beleidige usw.
Das Spiel ist Quark und das habe ich Crytek auch per Mail geschrieben


----------



## leckmuschel (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Ist und bleibt einfach Kacke das Game.
> Hatte auch so drauf gehofft und wurde bitter enttäuscht.
> Ja jetzt kommen wieder die Fanboys wie die Ninjaturtles aus ihren Gullideckeln gekrochen und schreien, hey das doch nur DX9 und nur eine Demo!
> Na und meint ihr mit DX11 wird daraus ein besseres Spiel oder was?
> ...


  wo sieht das game denn kacke aus ? -,-
mit welchem spiel vergleichst du ? bf3 ? das ist nichtmal erschienen.
da sieht bc2 oder crap ops bescheidener aus, vorallem crap ops (:
und ut 3 kann da gar nicht mithalten.
ein sprung von dx9 zu dx 11 sind 2 sprünge. und da wird es schon um eingies besser aussehen, als crysis 1, da die cryengine 3 auch als zugpferd dient und verkauft werden soll.
bei den ganzen konsolenports, erkennt man nicht mehr die gute grafik (kann ich nachvollziehen)...
crysis geht auch mehr auf SP, der MP ist dreingabe, und ehrlich gesagt, macht der schon mehr spaß als black ops.
es wird immer hater geben, aber hierbei anscheinend eher 1 von 100.000


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> ein sprung von dx9 zu dx 11 sind 2 sprünge. und da wird es schon um eingies besser aussehen, als crysis 1...


hören sagen  

bezweifle stark das crytek da viel arbeit reingesteckt hat denn die engine soll hauptsächlich ein zugpferd für die konsolen werden und da gibts nur dx9. die tatsache das es bis jetzt kein dx11 screen (trotz leak) gibt sollte auch dem crysis fan langsam komisch vorkommen, würde es doch die verkäufe nur so anheizen wenns gut aussehen würde.

und wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs vor monaten auch mal ne meldung von crytek zum thema das man gewisse sachen, die nicht auf der konsole möglich sind, auch nicht in die pc version einbauen wird. und das ist nunmal dx10 und 11  

bleibt nur zu hoffen das die pc version wenigstens noch ein aa bekommt


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ING schrieb:


> irgendwie beschleicht mich mehr und mehr der verdacht das sich die dx11
> version grafisch kaum von der dx9 version unterscheiden wird.



bislang ist, meines wissens nach, noch nicht mal bekannt, ob es überhaupt einen speziellen dx11-modus geben wird. 
falls es den geben sollte, würde ich allerdings sogar vermuten, dass es keinerlei sichtbare unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Nesquick_John (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

also, das spiel sieht erst ma voll gut aus und ich hatte keine probleme beim download und hab mir ingame n account erstellt, wqs auch echt einwandfrei geklppt hat. kann net klagen, macht fun


----------



## PC-Sekurity (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> MikeBrinkmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist und bleibt einfach Kacke das Game.
> ...


   Aber das Spiel macht nicht mal Spass! Sowas einseitiges gabs ja wohl lange nicht mehr nur immer die eine Langweilige Stadt und Wasser aus Unreal 2    Was ich auch nicht verstehe wie man so lange an alter Hardware herum schrauben kann... Konsolen sind Misst! Habe da so ein Spiel im Regal stehen Der Anschlag Spiel zum Film das macht mehr Spass und ist auch misst


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Bin auf nem Server mit 11 anderen aber der Server startet nicht.
Keiner weiß wie im Chat.
Nirgendswo is ein Start Match Button oder so wie in einer Lobby von L4D z.b.
Stattdessen sind Wörter zensiert wie "Button" oder "Nanochick".
Is ja völlig Banane man.


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Bonkic schrieb:


> bislang ist, meines wissens nach, noch nicht mal bekannt, ob es überhaupt einen speziellen dx11-modus geben wird.
> falls es den geben sollte, würde ich allerdings sogar vermuten, dass es keinerlei sichtbare unterschiede gibt.


also an eine offizielle äußerung dazu kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern aber die ganzen crysis fans reden ja die ganze zeit davon und die werdens ja (hoffentlich) irgendwo her haben   

fakt ist auf jeden fall wenn es einen dx11 modus gibt ihn crytek mit absicht zurückhält immerhin muss das game nächste woche fertig sein und im gegensatz zur weit verbreiteten meinung muss man die dx11 effekte auch aufwendig programmieren anstatt aus ner 9 ne 11 machen und schon ist alles hübsch. ergo müsste der dx11 modus schon jetzt lauffähig sein, in der heute erschienen demo ist aber nicht enthalten.

das könnte man mit einem satz scheuklappen noch als geschicktes marketing abtun (wo ich bei crytek aber so meine argen zweifel habe^^) aber wenn es in den nächsten 2 wochen immernoch keine dx11 screens gibt sollte klar sein vorher der wind weht


----------



## leckmuschel (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ING schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bislang ist, meines wissens nach, noch nicht mal bekannt, ob es überhaupt einen speziellen dx11-modus geben wird.
> ...


   natürlich ist das marketing. crytek hat doch gesagt, sie wollen storymäßig usw. alles solange zurückhalten, wie geht, damit ein aha-effekt aufkommt. nur durch den betaleak wurde dieser aha-effekt massiv zunichte gemacht, da jetzt story und pointen vorveröffentlicht wurden.
und in diversen enginevideos hat crytek sogar dx11 gezeigt, in der cryengine 3. http://www.pcgames.de/Spielema... 
und, warum bringt ein dragon age 2 eine demo in dx 9 raus und sperrt aber dx11 ?
auch das ist marketing.


----------



## L4ZYB0N3thefirst (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

demo taugt, zwar nicht höchste details einstellbar (und allgemein zu wenig grafikoptionen), aber ist vorstellbar, dass dies in der vollversion da ist. gameplay bockt und macht richtig spaß 

crysis 2 vorbestellt!


----------



## Belator-the-only (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Kann die ganze Kritik hier gar nicht verstehen ^^ Bei mir läuft die Demo 1A, Account ingame erstellt (hat ca 1 min. gedauert) und konnte dann sofort los legen. Bis auf ein paar Sachen die nerven macht die Demo wirklich Laune. Finde den Multiplayer attraktiver als z.B. den von CoD(egal welches), grade durch diese special features wie den Tarnmodus,  bringt einmal bisschen frischen Wind in das ganze und ermöglicht einem auch ganz neue Taktiken. Das einzige was mich stört ist das die Gegner gerne mal 1/2 Magazin oder auch mehr schlucken.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

@TheNytro77:
Eben ist meine Meinung und sie muss Dir euch nicht gefallen,
jedoch darf ich sie äußern insofern ich hier niemanden beleidige usw.
Das Spiel ist Quark und das habe ich Crytek auch per Mail geschrieben 

Selten so gelacht!
Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum du das Spiel schlecht findest, aber gegönnt sei es dir.
Blöd nur, dass du diejenigen die das Spiel mögen noch einen Post zuvor als Fanboys abgestempelt hast.


Ist und bleibt einfach Kacke das Game.
Hatte auch so drauf gehofft und wurde bitter enttäuscht.
Ja jetzt kommen wieder die Fanboys wie die Ninjaturtles aus ihren Gullideckeln gekrochen und schreien, hey das doch nur DX9 und nur eine Demo!
Na und meint ihr mit DX11 wird daraus ein besseres Spiel oder was?
Tut vielleicht minimal besser aussehen aber am Spiel ändert das definitiv nichts.
Zweitens wenn ich eine Demo machen will um den Leuten mein Spiel schmackhaft zu machen, dann gebe ich mir größte Mühe als Entwickler, um mein Produkt von der besten "Schokoladenseite" zu präsentieren und nicht so nen 08/15 Shooter MP,
den vielleicht selbst City Interactive besser hinbekommen hätte denke ich...

wo sieht das game denn kacke aus ? -,-
mit welchem spiel vergleichst du ? bf3 ? das ist nichtmal erschienen.
da sieht bc2 oder crap ops bescheidener aus, vorallem crap ops (:
und ut 3 kann da gar nicht mithalten.
ein sprung von dx9 zu dx 11 sind 2 sprünge. und da wird es schon um eingies besser aussehen, als crysis 1, da die cryengine 3 auch als zugpferd dient und verkauft werden soll.
bei den ganzen konsolenports, erkennt man nicht mehr die gute grafik (kann ich nachvollziehen)...
crysis geht auch mehr auf SP, der MP ist dreingabe, und ehrlich gesagt, macht der schon mehr spaß als black ops.
es wird immer hater geben, aber hierbei anscheinend eher 1 von 100.000
Aber das Spiel macht nicht mal Spass! Sowas einseitiges gabs ja wohl lange nicht mehr nur immer die eine Langweilige Stadt und Wasser aus Unreal 2   Was ich auch nicht verstehe wie man so lange an alter Hardware herum schrauben kann... Konsolen sind Misst! Habe da so ein Spiel im Regal stehen Der Anschlag Spiel zum Film das macht mehr Spass und ist auch misst 

Willst du mir jetzt schon vorschreiben was Spaß macht und was nicht?
Seid ihr jetzt alle Gagga?
____________

Wie auch immer, ich kann zu dem Gemecker nur eines Sagen: Lasst die Leute einfach, sie haben sich bereits vor dem erscheinen des Spiels fest vorgenommen es zu hassen (die von mir letzt zitierte Person z.B.), leider gibt es eben nur den Ausdruck Fanboy und keinen "hateboy".

Es ist ok wenn man sagt man kann mit dem Spiel nicht soviel anfangen wegen xyz, man kann aber nicht sagen es sei scheiße, denn dazu macht es gerade viel zu vielen Menschen spaß.

Mein jetziges Fazit der Demo fällt übrigens doch noch ein wenig positiver aus als vorher: 
Ich bin mir mitlerweile sicher das, falls die "Ich hasse Crytek weil ich,...deswegen halt"-Bewegung nicht wieder im Großen Maße um sich schlägt und danach die ganzen kleinen Mitläufer die praktisch nur auf die Entscheidung der (sowieso meist meckernden) Masse wartet wie das Spiel den nun für die "Anderen" ist, mitmachen, hatt das Spiel definitiv das Potential zum MP Dauerbrenner.

Es macht mittlerweile (nachdem die Leute nun das Spiel "können") einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Leider fehlen noch die funktionierenden Upgrades, denn den Gegner mit einer Holografischen Projektion zu verwirren bevor man dann selbst das Feld stürmt, kann nur Spaß machen.

Der MP hat, auf dem PC, somit meine Erwartungen übertroffen, was zugegebener Maßen nicht sonderlich schwer war, da ich praktisch keine hatte.
Jetzt muss allerdings der SP gut werden, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Tut mir leid, dass mein letzter Post so unübersichtlich ist ohne makierte Zitate, aber leider kann ich hier auf keinem anderen Wege mehr kommunizieren.
Wenn ich unter "alle Kommentare" etwas versuche zu beantworten, zu zitieren oder zu bearbeiten tut sich absolut NICHTS!
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> natürlich ist das marketing.


wir werden sehen, ein paar dx11 effekte inner tristen tech demo zu zeigen ist eine sache, sie in ein komplettes spiel einzubauen eine ganz andere.

jedenfalls hat sich crytek mit der pc demo wohl keinen gefallen getan, auf pcgh (wo die ganzen grafikfetischisten sind) sind sie sich einigermaßen einig das die grafik ein rückschritt ist. wenn crytek da nicht schnell noch ein paar dx11 screens nachschiebt verlieren sie noch mehr pc vorbesteller.

mag sein das es marketing ist, aber ein verdammt dummes


----------



## Luzinator (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Läuft super, nur schärfere Texturen würde ich mir noch wünschen.
Bei mir ist das Spiel heute in 3 Stunden Testzeit einmal abgestürtzt, sonst lief es laggfrei.
Ich konnte mir auch keinen Account im Spiel erstellen, aber ich konnte dann einen Gamespyaccount verwenden. Sehr gut gefällt mir die Squadfunktion, sodass man immer mit seinen Leuten zusammenspielen kann. Das würde in BF3 sicher auch passen. Aber bevor hier Vergleiche kommen: Der Multiplayer erfindet zwar das Rad nicht neu, doch macht der Nanosuit mit Updates Laune für ein paar schnelle Runden zwischendurch. Battlefield wird sicher auch in anderen Dimensionen spielen, aber der Crysis 2 MP gefällt mir jetzt schon besser als der von CoD. Da die Performance besser läuft als erwartet (Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger) , hab ich das Spiel auch vorbestellt.

MfG


----------



## nightknight (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ist nicht zum laufen zu bringen, komme bis zur Lobby und dann is Schluss. Game startet einfach nie. Bis jetzt hat auch erst einmal der Chat funktioniert XD. Also völlig unnütz die Demo, wenn nicht genügend Server zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

So. up and running  
Account erstellen war etwas stressig, aber nach ein paar mal probieren hats dann doch ganz gut geklappt. Hab bisher 3 Matches gespielt und bin dann doch positiv überrascht. Das Tempo ist hoch und bin nach 3 Spielen so etwas reingekommen und so langsam machts dann auch spaß 
Grafik ist, obwohl noch DX9, schon echt super. DX 11 wird dann bestimmt klasse  Mir gefällts und freue mich auf das volle Spiel und den hoffentlich tollen Singleplayer part


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Es ist ok wenn man sagt man kann mit dem Spiel nicht soviel anfangen wegen xyz, man kann aber nicht sagen es sei scheiße, denn dazu macht es gerade viel zu vielen Menschen spaß.


du vergißt wo du bist, hatte diese diskussion auch schonmal geführt wo einer (übrigens ein crysis fan^^) behauptete just cause sei der größte scheiß und wollt ihm genau das gleich erklären, ging nicht, soweit sind die meisten hier (noch) nicht, frei nach dem motto "was ich scheiße find ist auch scheiße".

allerdings hat er nicht alle fans als fanboys bezeichnet sondern nur solche die behauptet das das game in dx11 "voll porno" aussehen wird obwohl es bis dato keinen einzigen dx11 screen gab.

bei crysis 1 gabs das auch schon als alle behaupten "das wird in dx10 so endgeil aussehen", am ende musste man die dx10 verbesserung mit der lupe suchen, befürchte das sich das bei crysis 2 wiederholen wird


----------



## Tangun (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

was ist bitte das ??

Error reading from file !
C:\Users\APPData\Local\temp\7zS8796tmp.\bin32\CryAction.dll
Verify that the File exist and that you can access it.

was kann ich machen will die demo endlich zocken?!


----------



## Corsa500 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ING schrieb:


> Mentor501 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist ok wenn man sagt man kann mit dem Spiel nicht soviel anfangen wegen xyz, man kann aber nicht sagen es sei scheiße, denn dazu macht es gerade viel zu vielen Menschen spaß.
> ...


   Mmh... Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Crysis du gespielt hast aber wenn man längere Zeit auf Very High spielt und danach auf High zurückstellt merkt man eindeutig den Unterschied - mit suchen hat das nichts zu tun.
Und wenn bei Crysis 2 DX9 im Multiplayer (der auch in Teil 1 schon schlechtere Grafik hatte als der SP) jetzt schon sehr gut bis überragend aussieht dürfte sich Crysis 2 - wenn die Sprünge zwischen DX9/10 und 10/11 so groß sind wie in Teil 1 schon zwischen 9/10 - ganz vorne bei den MP-Grafikbomben einreihen - von denen es nebenbei bemerkt eh nicht sonderlich viele gibt.


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Tangun schrieb:


> was ist bitte das ??
> 
> Error reading from file !
> C:\Users\APPData\Local\temp\7zS8796tmp.\bin32\CryAction.dll
> ...


dein virenscanner hat die datei vermutlich gefressen


----------



## GameH (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage:

*Crysis 2 wird sich bedeutend besser als Crysis verkaufen, aber es wird auch bedeutend schlechter als Crysis werden.*

Das Spiel ist von vorne bis hinten für Konsolen konzipiert und der PC profitiert davon, sowie von Crytek behauptet, keines Weges. Das ist jedoch nicht der alleinige Grund. Ich hatte und hab es im täglichen Morgenstuhl, Crysis 2 wird nicht an Crysis heran reichen. Von den Screens, Videos, Berichten, Hintergrundinformationen, Technik, Gamplay, Setting bin ich bisher mehr als enttäuscht und das passt irgendwie nicht zum ersten Teil der Serie. Das einzige was Crysis und Crysis 2 gemein haben ist der Nanosuit auf dem Cover und im SP.


----------



## MarkusFunke (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

So, habs jetzt auch endlich hinbekommen.
Nach nen paar Runden muss ich sagen es spielt sich... wie drücke ich das nett aus? ... gewöhnungsbedürftig. Irgendwie bin ich mit der Maussteuerung noch nich so zufrieden... mal kucken, ob ich das in den Einstellungen verbessern kann...

Ansonsten versteh ich nich, warum man die rechte Maustaste zum Zielen GEDRÜCKT HALTEN muss... das hat mich jetzt schon einige Tode gekostet...

Und der krasse Blur-Effekt is am Anfang richtig anstrengend! Hab schon leichte Kopfschmerzen davon... Hoffentlich kann man den Effekt dann in der Vollversion ein- und abstellen.

Zur Grafik: Sieht alles ganz gut aus. Schonmal besser als MW2. Aber so richtig einschätzen kann ich die Grafik garnich, weils hat überall ständig ein bischen verschwommen und überblendet is etc...
Ich bin aber z.B. SEHR enttäuscht über die "Lamellen" an den Eingängen im Gewächshaus auf "Skyline". Die sehen, wenn man durchläuft, einfach nur kacke aus! Warum tricksen die da so rum. Das hat Crytek doch garnich nötig! (an der Stelle ist mir Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory eingefallen, da sieht sowas schon besser aus!)

Alles in allem also irgendwie ganz nett, gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nich der richtige Kracher. Meine Motivation es zu kaufen ist etwas geschrumpft und Homefront bleibt mal mein Favorit.

P.S.: Dazu kommt noch, dass es ein einfacher Konsolen-Port zu seien scheint. Das ist erstmal dreist, aber das wird wohl BITTE BITTE nicht so bleiben...


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Gegen Guttenberg wird gemeutert, gegen Castor, AKW, Lockfüherlöhne und Lybien dreht wie Ägypten seit Wochen am Rad und wir armen deutschen haben nix besseres zu tun wie stundenlang drüber zu diskutieren, ob ein Konsumgut wie ein Videospiel nun in DX9 oder DX11 besser aussieht oder nicht...^^
Sehr ihr allemal wie armseelig wir deutsches Volk nun doch irgendwie sind...


----------



## ING (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Mmh... Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Crysis du gespielt hast aber wenn man längere Zeit auf Very High spielt und danach auf High zurückstellt merkt man eindeutig den Unterschied - mit suchen hat das nichts zu tun.


irgendwie schon, zeig mir doch mal ein paar screens wo man deutlich einen unterschied zwischen dx9 und dx10 erkennt, das muss mit high und very high garnicht viel zu tun haben weil da noch mehr passiert als nur dx9 zu dx10.



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Und wenn bei Crysis 2 DX9 im Multiplayer (der auch in Teil 1 schon schlechtere Grafik hatte als der SP) jetzt schon sehr gut bis überragend aussieht...


da scheiden sich ja nun die geister, viele meinen ja auch das es sehr schlecht aussieht im vergleich zum ersten teil (darum gehts). obs nun gut oder schlecht aussieht ist subjektiv, der eine lässt sich vom blur die optik verblurren, der andere nicht


----------



## IronAyden (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also ich komm nicht wirklich über den den Join-Match Bildschirm hinweg. Schein aber auch nicht der einzigste zu sein, der verzweifelt einen Start Button sucht. Der Chat vor'ner Runde funktioniert zumindest schon mal super. *g*


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

SO Ich bin seit 00 Uhr heute wach um diese demo spielen zu können da auf der hp als Demmo release 3 März angegeben ist! DIe Demo ist erst um 9 uhr released!!! Der ddownload + installation hat funktioniert! Seite dem bin ich im 20 min takt dabei einen Accouunt bei mycrysis zu erstellen. Vergebens!!! Demo habe ich soeben deinstaliert!
Ich bin ein riesen Crysis Fan! Aber das ist einfahc nur Scheisse! Glück an alle die eine regestrieung geschafft haben! Meine Spielvorbestellung habe ich soeben bei Amazon wiederrufen! Dieses Spiel kaufe ich mir NICHT! Schade. Eigentlich wegen so einer banalen Sache!
FUCK YOU CRYTEK! FUCK YOU CRYSIS 2
Schade Schade Schade. einen käufer verloren


----------



## siggy1992 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

2. käufer ich spiele die leag version nicht um mir die vorfreude nicht zu nehmen und dann kann man sich da nichma anmelden...


----------



## Odin333 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Installation abgeschlossen in 110 sek.
Account erstellt, 1. Versuch - absolut problemlos.

In insgesammt vielleicht drei Minuten war ich im Spiel.

Von Lags oder ähnlichem kann ich nun wirklich nicht berichten und ich habe eine sehr langsame Internetverbindung (maximaler down/upload 130 kb/s)

Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann - mir macht der Multiplayer sehr viel Spass, gerade die Parcours-Einlagen sind fabelhaft.

Die Grafik ist auch sehr hübsch. Die Texturen sind zwar nicht das wahre, aber immer noch besser als bei der XBox. Von Crytek hätte man sich zwar allgemein mehr erwartet, aber soooo schlecht ist die Grafik auch wider nicht.

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist das Auswahlmenü für Panzerung und Tarnung. Das wirkt extrem schwehrfällig. 
Wenn man beschossen wird, und die Panzerung nicht schon steht, ist es in den meisten Fällen schon zu spät.

Ausserdem hab ich auch den Bug gehabt, dass ich nach dem Wechsel in den Tarnmodus nicht mehr zielen konnte und einmal bin ich im Anzugsmenü hängen geblieben.
Beide male mit Todesfolge.

Etwas bugbehaftet, ansonsten aber ein hübscher, solider Multiplayer.


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Gegen Guttenberg wird gemeutert, gegen Castor, AKW, Lockfüherlöhne und Lybien dreht wie Ägypten seit Wochen am Rad und wir armen deutschen haben nix besseres zu tun wie stundenlang drüber zu diskutieren, ob ein Konsumgut wie ein Videospiel nun in DX9 oder DX11 besser aussieht oder nicht...^^
> Sehr ihr allemal wie armseelig wir deutsches Volk nun doch irgendwie sind...


   Ich liebe Leute, die dummes Zeug labern. Ich hoffe, dass dein Beitrag genauso ironisch gemeint war, wie mein letzter Satz. Geh woanders hin, denn dies hier ist ein Gamesforum und da wird nun mal über Games getratscht.
Ich habe dich übrigens schon mal im Rentner Forum der ARD angemeldet. Nick ist Halt_die_Klappe.


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Installation abgeschlossen in 110 sek.
> Account erstellt, 1. Versuch - absolut problemlos.
> 
> In insgesammt vielleicht drei Minuten war ich im Spiel.
> ...


Sag mal raffst du das nicht?
Du hast Glück gehabt dich regestrieren zu können
Warum erzählst du uns das es bei dir geklappt hat? Ich glaube das interressiert hier niemanden! Als ob ich hier ein hater wär oder so. Um Gottes willen nie im leben. Ich erzähl hier nicht einfach irgendwas. Die mycrysis Seite ist Schonwieder offline http://www.mycrysis.com/  !!!!
ES FUNKTINIERT NICHT JUNGE!! Keine Ahnung wie dus geschafft hast! Aber Fakt ist die Seite IST OFFLINE.


----------



## Odin333 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



rider210 schrieb:


> SO Ich bin seit 00 Uhr heute wach um diese demo spielen zu können da auf der hp als Demmo release 3 März angegeben ist! DIe Demo ist erst um 9 uhr released!!! Der ddownload + installation hat funktioniert! Seite dem bin ich im 20 min takt dabei einen Accouunt bei mycrysis zu erstellen. Vergebens!!! Demo habe ich soeben deinstaliert!
> Ich bin ein riesen Crysis Fan! Aber das ist einfahc nur Scheisse! Glück an alle die eine regestrieung geschafft haben! Meine Spielvorbestellung habe ich soeben bei Amazon wiederrufen! Dieses Spiel kaufe ich mir NICHT! Schade. Eigentlich wegen so einer banalen Sache!
> FUCK YOU CRYTEK! FUCK YOU CRYSIS 2
> Schade Schade Schade. einen käufer verloren


Ich kann das nicht verstehen. Ich habe mich vor 3h problemlos mit dem ersten Versuch anmelden können.

Verwendest du Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen in Benutzernahme oder Passwort?
Welche Antivirensoftware hast du?

Ich habe meinen Account ohne Zahlen und ohne Sonderzeichen erstellt:

z.B
Benutzernahme: muSterMann
Passwort: pasSwoRd

Antiviernlösung: Norton 360


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

komm ist gut. du willst es nicht kapieren. Jeder der Probleme mit der regestrierung hat will nicht hören das es bei anderen funktioniert hat. Hab ich recht?? @ andere die probleme damit haben
und jeder bei dems funktioniert interreseirts nicht. du kannst uns nicht helfen. deine tipps sind scheisse. die seite ist offline und crytek ist bei mir unten durch
AAAAAAHRG


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Das ist kein dummes Zeug, daß ist die harte Wahrheit, die Ihr Fanboys aber nicht gerne hören und akzeptieren wollt


----------



## rider210 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Das ist kein dummes Zeug, daß ist die harte Wahrheit, die Ihr Fanboys aber nicht gerne hören und akzeptieren wollt


   Un du nerv nich und geh in dein hippie forum zurück das ist ein spieleforum.
omg bin ich abgefuckt


----------



## Odin333 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



rider210 schrieb:


> komm ist gut. du willst es nicht kapieren. Jeder der Probleme mit der regestrierung hat will nicht hören das es bei anderen funktioniert hat. Hab ich recht?? @ andere die probleme damit haben
> und jeder bei dems funktioniert interreseirts nicht. du kannst uns nicht helfen. deine tipps sind scheisse. die seite ist offline und crytek ist bei mir unten durch
> AAAAAAHRG


Ich habe gerade vor 1 minute einen zweiten Account erstellt.
Ich werd doch wohl nicht das Glück haben, zweimal hintereinander beim ersten Versuch einen Account erstellen zu können.

Für wen ich es versuchen soll, soll mir innerhalb der nächsten 5 min seine Mail inkl. gewünschtem Nickname schicken. Danach gehe ich ins Bett.


----------



## Stakko (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Das ist kein dummes Zeug, daß ist die harte Wahrheit, die Ihr Fanboys aber nicht gerne hören und akzeptieren wollt


Andere Foren sind sicherlich dankbar, wenn du die Leute DORT zu moralischen Denken bekehrst. Wir sind hier keine Fanboys und mit deinen Verallgemeinerungen nerfst du nur. Geh dir doch bitte die Haare waschen oder mache irgendetwas anderes vernüftiges.


----------



## LestatLouis (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Egal, ob man mich jetzt hier hasst oder nicht. Ich habs installiert und gegen 17 Uhr absolut promblemlos nen Accont erstellen können. Auch schon lagfrei ne Runde gedattelt. Und den besten Rechner hab ich nu wirklich nich. Phenom II x4 940 BE @ 3.0 GHZ, Geforce 8600 GTS, 2,5 GB RAM. Und da die Geforce demnächst ner HD5770 weicht, hab ichs auch direkt vorbestellt. Mir bockts und ich kann echt nich nachvollziehen, wie man sich so derbst anstellen kann. Das is ne DEMO. Wenn sie nur nen Tag gehen würd, könnt ichs ja verstehen. Aber so? pfff 

gn8


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also Sorry, muß mich hier mal einklinken.
Ich habe mich bei Gamespy damals für Crysis Warhead für den Multiplayer registriert.
Den Account habe ich heute das erste mal seit ca. 1 Jahr wieder für die Crysis 2 Demo probiert und es ging AUF ANHIEB SOFORT OHNE PROBLEME.
Ich habe mir natürlich damals aufgeschrieben wie meine Log In Daten sind.
Ich glaube hier sind einfach manche total dämlich.Sind für tausend Sachen registreirt aber finden nicht den richtigen Log In oder begreifen in Ihrer Schludrigkeit nicht die Zusammenhänge.Z.b. das Gamespy System oder EA Kontensystem.
Herrlich wie Ihr Euch hier leiber belegt anstatt das Hirn mal anzumachen und vielleicht mal zu überlegen, das sich tausende gleichzeitig vielleicht anmelden und registrieren wollen. Na? Klingelts in der Rübe?
Leute mit älteren ACCs habens da vielleicht evtl. einfacher???

Aber lieber bisl im Forum rumflamen und beleidigen als vernünftig nach ner Lösung suchen.Is ja auch einfacher immer die Schuld für alles bei anderen zu suchen.


----------



## LestatLouis (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Also Sorry, muß mich hier mal einklinken.
> Ich habe mich bei Gamespy damals für Crysis Warhead für den Multiplayer registriert.
> Den Account habe ich heute das erste mal seit ca. 1 Jahr wieder für die Crysis 2 Demo probiert und es ging AUF ANHIEB SOFORT OHNE PROBLEME.
> Ich habe mir natürlich damals aufgeschrieben wie meine Log In Daten sind.
> ...


   /totaly sign


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



LestatLouis schrieb:


> Egal, ob man mich jetzt hier hasst oder nicht. Ich habs installiert und gegen 17 Uhr absolut promblemlos nen Accont erstellen können. Auch schon lagfrei ne Runde gedattelt. Und den besten Rechner hab ich nu wirklich nich. Phenom II x4 940 BE @ 3.0 GHZ, Geforce 8600 GTS, 2,5 GB RAM. Und da die Geforce demnächst ner HD5770 weicht, hab ichs auch direkt vorbestellt. Mir bockts und ich kann echt nich nachvollziehen, wie man sich so derbst anstellen kann. Das is ne DEMO. Wenn sie nur nen Tag gehen würd, könnt ichs ja verstehen. Aber so? pfff
> 
> gn8


*HighFive*
Klingst nach nem vernünftigen User. 

Die Demo ist recht gut.Vollkommen Lagfrei auch bei mir.Im Schnitt 35er Ping mit Europe Filter.
Macht richtig Laune obwohl ich seit CoD4 nicht mehr so MP gezockt habe.
Läuft auch recht flüssig auf hardcore bei mir (Siehe Signatur).
Also ich bin ehrlich gesagt recht positiv überrascht wie gut das alles läuft und wie das Handling ist.
Wollte das Spiel erst garnicht kaufen aber jetzt überleg ich es mir nochmal. 

Finde auch das angedeutede 3D Hud recht gut.Erinnert irgendwie an den Film GAMER. *g*


----------



## MarkusFunke (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also bei mir hats inzwischen geklappt einen Account IM Spiel zu erstellen und nicht auf mycrysis.com.  Im Spiel gings flott und problemlos.
(@rider210: jetzt nich gleich wieder meckern. da is ein tipp von mir und probier es einfach mal. ob sich die ganze mühe & geduld dann gelohnt haben, is ne andere sache^^)


----------



## LestatLouis (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> LestatLouis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Egal, ob man mich jetzt hier hasst oder nicht. Ich habs installiert und gegen 17 Uhr absolut promblemlos nen Accont erstellen können. Auch schon lagfrei ne Runde gedattelt. Und den besten Rechner hab ich nu wirklich nich. Phenom II x4 940 BE @ 3.0 GHZ, Geforce 8600 GTS, 2,5 GB RAM. Und da die Geforce demnächst ner HD5770 weicht, hab ichs auch direkt vorbestellt. Mir bockts und ich kann echt nich nachvollziehen, wie man sich so derbst anstellen kann. Das is ne DEMO. Wenn sie nur nen Tag gehen würd, könnt ichs ja verstehen. Aber so? pfff
> ...


Danke fürs Kompliment. ^^ Schließlich is mir Xotox und EBM Bestens vertraut. Da darf man das erwarten. ^^ Hatte dich schon ne ganze Weile wegen Nick und Avatar im Auge. xD Naja wie gesagt, es lüppt. Btw find ichs echt scheiße, wie über alles hier nur noch gemeckert wird. Seid froh das Crytek/EA ne Demo machen. Sonst könnt ja gleich wieder son BO Desaster aufn Plan treten. Lieber 1 Tag ne Demo nich zocken können, als nen Monat ein komplettes Spiel. Also kommt ma runter von euerm hohen Ross. Selber besser machen, dann meckern.
Und die Jungs geben ihr Bestes. Und NEIN, ich bin kein Fanboy. Mochte den ersten Teil erst nicht, weils mich jetzt nich so ansprach. Zocke ihn aber momentan der Story halber.

Ach und an alle die meckern wegen dem Nanosuit. Probierts mal mit den Tasten Q und E. Q=Armor E=Stealth.


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Nachdem ich mein Antivir ausgemacht hab (das hatte bei mir irgendwie ein Problem mit dem Game), konnte ich es problemlos installieren und auch problemlos so einen Account erstellen.
 Geht mal über Launcher rein und nicht über das andere, vielleicht liegt es daran. 

Also bisher muss ich sagen dass es auf jeden Fall schonmal mehr bockt als Call of Duty. 
An Battlefield kommt es noch nicht ganz ran, aber sind ja nur 2 Maps von daher kanns ja noch werden. 
Es läuft auf meinem System ( i7 920 nicht übertaktet, Radeon 5850 und 6 Gb Ram) schonmal ziemlich gut auf Hardcore mit Vsync an. Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so gut läuft (Hab keine Frames gemessen, interessiert mich auch nicht, solange es rund läuft).
Grafik an sich ist ganz nett, aber hatte ich mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. Bei Crysis war seinerzeit der WoW-Effekt größer als ich die Grafik gesehn hab. Denke mal wegen den Konsolen wurden da Abstriche gemacht. 
Aber naja, Call of Duty steckt es grafisch (und auch Gameplay mässig) locker in den Sack 

Alles in allem ein gutes bis sehr gutes  Game. Werde es mir wahrscheinlich holen. 
Kommt wohl im Endeffekt darauf an wie umfangreich der Multiplayer ist (wieviel Maps etc).
Wenn das passt steht dem Kauf nichts im Wege. 
Es spielt sich auf jeden Fall wie ein waschechtes Crysis.
Kann auch nicht verstehen was alle hier rum meckern. Ich hab bis auf das anfängliche Problem mit dem Antivir keine Probleme mit der Demo.


----------



## ING (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Fakt ist aber http://www.mycrysis.com/ ist down, somit das erstellen von Accs dort unmöglich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man beachte auch das "BETA" im Logo


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

INGAME einen Account erstellen, was willste auf der Seite da????


----------



## LestatLouis (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ING schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber http://www.mycrysis.com/ ist down, somit das erstellen von Accs dort unmöglich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jopp, aber InGame lüppt alles. Aber lasse alle meckern. Wer nich will der hat scho. xD


----------



## ING (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mathragor schrieb:


> INGAME einen Account erstellen, was willste auf der Seite da????


ich garnix, die ganzen andern wollen da ihren accout machen weils vermutlich weils irgendwo empfohlen wird. ka warum die alle dahin wollen. wird aber schon sein grund haben warum die seite komplett zusammen gebrochen ist 



LestatLouis schrieb:


> Das is ne DEMO. Wenn sie nur nen Tag gehen würd, könnt ichs ja verstehen. Aber so? pfff


naja, die demo geht nur 12 tage, einer davon ist schonmal für die meisten gelaufen ohne das sie spielen konnten   is doch verständlich das da die gemüter bei den fan(boy)s hoch kocht


----------



## rider210 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mathragor schrieb:


> INGAME einen Account erstellen, was willste auf der Seite da????


   Ich kann dir sagen was ich auf der Seite will:
Ich gehöre zu denen die als erstes die Demo hatten. Wollte direkt ingame einen Acc createn. Da ist ingame aber noch das ganze Spiel gecrasht. dann hats irgendwann auf der Mycrysis seite geklappt. So: dann habe ich auf den verifizierungslink geklickt und dann sollte ich mr aufeinmal ein neues passwort ausdenken. Dann habe ich mir extra eine neue E-Mail adresse gemacht und es ocheinmal versucht. Ging nicht.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Accounts bei denen ich das passwort ändern müsste (WAS NUR AUF DER SEITE GEHT)!!!!
Mag sein dass es mittlerweile geht aber ich habe keine Lust mir jetzt NOCH EINEN E-Mail ACC zu machen nur um mich Ingame nochmal zu regestriren. Nur weil ich einer der ersten war werde ich jetzt damit bestrafft das irgendwer daher kam der sich zufällig regestriert hat wos wieder ingame geht und dann sagt: was den geht doch?!

oh man

@ING
Danke du hast es anscheinend verstanden


----------



## Musso6666 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

die prolls sind einfach zu dumm und verstehen kein englisch. und englisch muss man können um zu kapieren dass man direkt im spiel einfach nen scheiss konto anlegt, eine sache von ca 48 sekunden... looooooooooool


----------



## rider210 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Musso6666 schrieb:


> die prolls sind einfach zu dumm und verstehen kein englisch. und englisch muss man können um zu kapieren dass man direkt im spiel einfach nen scheiss konto anlegt, eine sache von ca 48 sekunden... looooooooooool


   Und wieder einer der 12 Stunden später ankommt und sagt: was denn klappt doch ingame! Ihr seid einfach zu dumm

Genau das mein ich°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Verschohn die Welt und geh sterben


----------



## Musso6666 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

also rider was bist du denn fürn noob? jeder checker hat doch mindestens 20 mail accounts, falls es mal brennt so wie heute abend ^^ muahahahahahaha


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Was so geil daran an dem MP habe eben nochmal MP gezockt (Nick ist UnimatriX) kann ohne Probs jederzeit rein. Na ja egal bei manchen scheint es nicht zu gehen komisch echt. Na ja aber mir doch egal, bei mir gehts jederzeit und trotzdem zocke ich nicht mehr weiter, weils derbe boring ist. :p
Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## rider210 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Musso6666 schrieb:


> also rider was bist du denn fürn noob? jeder checker hat doch mindestens 20 mail accounts, falls es mal brennt so wie heute abend ^^ muahahahahahaha


   Ich hab die scheisse gar net mehr aufm rechner.

nein ich habe keine 20 mail accounts. und deswegen bin ich jetzt nen noob?

omg bist du arm


----------



## Musso6666 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Was so geil daran an dem MP habe eben nochmal MP gezockt (Nick ist UnimatriX) kann ohne Probs jederzeit rein. Na ja egal bei manchen scheint es nicht zu gehen komisch echt. Na ja aber mir doch egal, bei mir gehts jederzeit und trotzdem zocke ich nicht mehr weiter, weils derbe boring ist. :p
> Gute Nacht Mädels


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

derbe boring sagta, und der rider da frisst schon den ganzen tag den besen. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Rider, dann erstell doch ganz einfach jetzt dein Account, wo ist das Problem? 
Nur weil du net als erster die Demo zocken konntest ist das Game jetzt scheisse oder was? Du hast vielleicht Probleme. Versuch mal zum Beispiel ein Online Rollenspiel am Erscheinungstag zu spielen. Da geht erstmal überhaupt nix in der Regel weil jeder der erste sein will. 
Ist doch klar dass es da Startschwierigkeiten gibt wenn was weiss ich wieviel da andrängeln.


----------



## rider210 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mathragor schrieb:


> Rider, dann erstell doch ganz einfach jetzt dein Account, wo ist das Problem?
> Nur weil du net als erster die Demo zocken konntest ist das Game jetzt scheisse oder was? Du hast vielleicht Probleme. Versuch mal zum Beispiel ein Online Rollenspiel am Erscheinungstag zu spielen. Da geht erstmal überhaupt nix in der Regel weil jeder der erste sein will.
> Ist doch klar dass es da Startschwierigkeiten gibt wenn was weiss ich wieviel da andrängeln.


Jo aber ich hab die demo einfach aus Wut deinstaliert.
Ich bin immer noch wütend. Das ist unfair. Ich spiel Crysis 1 Seit release. dann sind hier so leute die Sagen "jaaaa bei mir klapt das und so ich zock jetzt auch  mal Crysis 1 wegen der story?! und du bist ein hater"...ok.
vieleicht zieh ichs mir morgen nochmal drauf und probiers nochmal.


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Jeder so wie er es eben verdient he he.
Werde es aber jetzt auch von der Platte schmeißen und lieber weiter Bulletstorm zocken, weil das Game rockt wenigstens und ist nicht so lame wie dieses Cryshit hier.


----------



## Musso6666 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

komm runter, registrier dir nen account falls du nicht schon einen hast, und zock... jetzt hast du den ganzen tag rumgewixt, und jetzt wo du die lösung weisst, hast du deinstalliert... loooooooooooool ich wälz mich gleich aufm boden rum ^^ ne, ich geh jetzt ne runde c2demo zocken ^^


----------



## MarkusFunke (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Und ich hab jetzt folgendes Problem:
nachm einloggen kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Cannot connect to multiplayer..."

Hach, irgendwas is doch immer... *seufz*
Aber hoffentlich ist das in nen paar Stunden vorbei. Jetzt gehts ins Bett. Mir brummt noch der Schädel vom ganzen blurren^^


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Download, der Installation und der Registrierung für die Demo (gegen 21 Uhr). Meine Eindrücke zur Crysis 2-Demo habe ich in unserem Forum ausführlich geschildert.

Wer selbiges tun möchte, sei im Forum herzlich eingeladen und willkommen. Allgemeine Hilfestellung bei Problemen jeder Art gibt es dort auch, nicht nur zu Crysis 2 

Gruß,
The-Khoa
PCGames.de


----------



## Musso6666 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

yo bulletstorm ist cool, aber ich find crysis2 spannender... bulletstorm hat ja gar kein mp ne? glaub nicht dass es viele leute 2mal durchzocken...


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich zocke das auf jeden Fall ein zweites Mal


----------



## leckmuschel (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13594-crysis-2-endast-dx9-dx11-kommer-senare
dx11 ist nicht in der verkaufsversion vorhanden ^^


----------



## Franzisca (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Hi
Ich habs nach stundenlangem warten endlich mal geschafft einen account zu erstellen. Danach ging alles reibungslos. Sagt mal ist "Hardcore" die einstellung für maximale grafik ? Ich habs so eingestellt und finde das spiel sieht grottenschlecht aus, alles irgendwie schwammig und niedrig aufgelöste texturen, meine monitor auflösung beim spielen ist 1920x1200. Irgendwie hatte ich weitaus mehr erwartet.... Naja das spiel selber ist wohl ganz ok, mal abwarten was sich bis zum erscheinen der vollversion noch ändert.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13594-crysis-2-endast-dx9-dx11-kommer-senare
> dx11 ist nicht in der verkaufsversion vorhanden ^^


http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13594-crysis-2-endast-dx9-dx11-kommer-senare  
der richtige link !


----------



## Shadow744 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wenn ich nen Account erstellen will (ingame, wohlgemerkt, mycrysis.de kann man ja vergessen) bekomme ich nur die Nachricht: "The email adress you provided is already in use by another account"
Habs mit 3 verschiedenen Mail-Adressen versucht (1 davon neu erstellt) aber immer nur diese Meldung.


----------



## Vega86 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

So, nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten in form von package lost beim download -.- 
läuft es einwandfrei. Beim Account anlegen auch keine Probleme.

Der MP strotzt nicht vor Innovation aber ich bin recht angetan vom Spiel. Crysis Wars nie Gespielt, jedoch würde ich mich als Shooter Veteran bezeichnen und die Fahigkeiten des Suits im MP einzusetzen macht Laune.

Zur Grafik: Bissl viel Blur Effekt ist schon drin aber mir gefällt es. Ich brauch keinen Evolutionären Grafik Schritt nach vorn wie in Crysis. Wo es dann bis in die Unendlichkeit gehyped wurde! Und das sind genau die jenigen die die Grafi als kacke usw. abstempeln

Jedoch finde ich, sollte man das Handling der Waffen nochmal durchdenken. Es ist doch recht "Rückstoßlos" und das stationäre MG macht recht viel Schaden.


Alles in allem guter MP mit einigen macken aber wer what die zum Start nicht.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

"Nein, ich kann keinen Account bei mycrysis.com anlegen"

Man muss sich einfach mit seinem GameSpy Account anmelden/einloggen und schon funzt alles tadellos. 

Also wer bei Gamespy registriert ist kann mit seiner Email adresse logischerweise keinen neuen Account erstellen sondern muss sich nur anmelden.

Ich verstehe nicht warum das hier keiner kapiert. Die anderen haben doch auch kein Problem, es wird bereits auf mehr als 2000 Servern gezockt


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

wie geht das mit dem rutschen ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Also Sorry, muß mich hier mal einklinken.
> Ich habe mich bei Gamespy damals für Crysis Warhead für den Multiplayer registriert.
> Den Account habe ich heute das erste mal seit ca. 1 Jahr wieder für die Crysis 2 Demo probiert und es ging AUF ANHIEB SOFORT OHNE PROBLEME.
> Ich habe mir natürlich damals aufgeschrieben wie meine Log In Daten sind.
> ...


Nein, bei manchen geht es wirklich nicht und das hat auch nichts mit Doofheit zu tun. Ich kann mich z.B. auf der Seite problemlos in den Account einloggen. In der Demo, im Spiel geht gar nichts. Da kann ich weder einen neuen Account erstellen, noch den alten nutzen. Ich werds aber heute Nachmittag nochmal probieren, vielleicht ists dann weniger überlastet.


----------



## LestatLouis (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



rider210 schrieb:


> Mathragor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rider, dann erstell doch ganz einfach jetzt dein Account, wo ist das Problem?
> ...


"Und du bist ein Hater" hab ich nie gesagt. Reiß hier nicht Sachen ausm Kontext. Ich hatte Crysis 1 damals schon mehr als eine Chance gegeben. Aber es hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen und deshalb hab ich mich nie dazu bringen können, als bis zum Dorf mit der Geiselbefreiung. Sorry wenn ich nich so auf den Hypezug aufgesprungen bin. Aber deswegen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich die Demo jetzt nicht spielen darf. "Das ist unfair." ? Gewöhn dich dran. Wirst noch oft Situationen im Leben begegnen wo du NICHT erste Geige spielst. Und nur mal so nebenbei. Ich habs auch als einer der ersten geladen. Da stand hier noch nicht mal die News. Und ich konnte mich nich einloggen bzw registrieren also hab ich einfach die Zeit abgewartet. Und wenn es dir an Geduld mangelt, dann brauchst du nicht über andere herziehen bei denen es läuft. Ich wünsche dir, dass du dich nochmal dazu durchringst die Demo nochmal runterzuladen und es dann auch auf anhieb klappt.  Aber deine flames nerven hier einfach nur noch.


----------



## Shadow (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ihr seit die Besten lade das ding runter und als ih Installieren will findet er 2 Würmer und vieren tolle schae pcgames tolle sache


----------



## emani (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Freue mich über jede neue news....


----------



## LestatLouis (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Shadow schrieb:


> Ihr seit die Besten lade das ding runter und als ih Installieren will findet er 2 Würmer und vieren tolle schae pcgames tolle sache


Dann solltest du mal über einen anderen Virenschutz nachdenken. Avira meldet da fälschlicherweise was. Wurde bereits mehrfach gesagt.


----------



## GorrestFump (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Rundum gelungene Demo. Von der Installation, ingame Accounterstellung, server finden / join, sehr kurze Ladezeiten, Performance bei 1080p (DX9) mit Hardcore Einstellungen (460gtx), Grafik (sowohl technisch als auch atmosphärisch/künstlerisch), Musik/Sound (absolut top!)bis hin zum Spielspass bei einem schnellen, packenden Multiplayer mit raschen Erfolgserlebnissen. Smooth, stylish und begeisternd von hinten bis vorne. Wie grandioses actionkino zum mitspielen und das schon im MP. Wirkt weniger steril und weit mehr Spiel als technikdemo im Vergleich zu crysis 1. So muss es sein - hab das Gefühl, dass uns da was sehr Großes bevorsteht. SP und MP. Schade nur, dass DX11 meinem System das Genick brechen wird und dass anscheinend doch einige Spieler Probleme haben was die Infrastruktur des MP angeht... Mich hat's dann doch gewundert, dass bei mir alles sowas von problemfrei funktionierte, nachdem ich vorab die Kommentare hier las.


----------



## XIII30 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ja bei mir geht auch noch nix .... login will einfach nicht weder mit gamespy noch mit dem mymüll account !!!!!


----------



## Exar-K (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Lieber Musso6666 und rider 210, achtet bitte auf euren Umgangston untereinander. Man muss sich nicht gegenseitig anfahren wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten etc.
Beleidigungen sehen wir hier nicht gerne.


----------



## Sintro (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Also, das/die Thema/Themen haben mich ja schon lange genervt und das Verhalten von manchen Gamern(wenn man sie überhaupt so nennen kann) erst recht. Da muss man so Sätze Lesen wie ``was Crytek da abgeliefert hat ist Müll```, `` die Grafik ist Schrott``. Viele Vergessen nur sehr oft wieso die Entwickler dazu Gezwungen werden auf manche Dinge zu Verzichten oder zu Setzen. CRYTEK wäre es bestimmt lieber gewesen CRYSIS 2 nur für den PC zu Entwickeln und WIEDER einmal zu Zeigen was heute auf einem guten PC alles möglich ist (siehe FAR CRY, CRYSIS1). Doch der Druck von EA, UBISOFT ist da zu hoch. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, das viele die sich in der Community über die Entwickler auslassen gerade die sind, die sich den vorzeitig aufgetauchten Leak von Crysis 2 aus dem Netz ziehen. Und diese Leute dann am Lautesten Heulen, wieso man auf gleich 3 Plattformen Entwickelt und man immer wieder auf neue Sicherheitseinrichtungen setzen muss (Kopierschutz wie permanent online Verbindung). Das ganze nimmt mittlerweile Maße an die MIR mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Aber zum Glück hat das ganze ja wieso oft auch zwei Seiten, eine Community die zu 100% hinter einem Entwickler (nicht Publisher ), einer Internet Seite, einem Game usw. stehen. Zum Thema: Ich finde die Demo ok und freue mich schon auf das Game und SP Teil des Games.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Downlaode sie gerade... Aber ein erstes Problem gilt es schonmal zu beseitigen: Ich komme nicht auf myCrysis.com und kann mir daher auch keinen Acc erstellen - schade


----------



## dri71 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



LestatLouis schrieb:


> Shadow schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ihr seit die Besten lade das ding runter und als ih Installieren will findet er 2 Würmer und vieren tolle schae pcgames tolle sache
> ...


Hi!

Warum anderen Virenscanner? Ich hab nur ein Update gemacht & schon hat Avira nicht mehr gemault. Bei Norton & Kaspersky z.b. gab's ja noch nie Falschmeldungen...     

Gruss


----------



## boober72 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich hatte die Demo über Steam laufen...

- Download Steamtypisch und normal
- problemlos Account Ingame erstellt

dann Serversuche mit dem nicht gelungenen Serverbrowser der beim Filtern jedes mal abstürzte, ein graus, die Serversuche! Selbst bei 1/12 angezeigten Spielern kam häufig Server full. Also einen der oberen vollen Server ausgesucht und dauerprobiert. Nach mehrfachen Versuchen endlich eingeloggt. Ein Simpler Join Button ohne Serverliste hätte es also genauso getan, denn die Liste taugt überhaupt nichts. Schlimmer gehts kaum wie durch 1000000000 Server zu scrollen mit je 12 Personen... vor allem wenn wie schon erwähnt angeblich leere Server trotzdem voll sind...

Dazu gleich gesagt, genauso oft auch geflogen und das Drama erneut begonnen... Diese Demo gehört mit Sicherheit zu denen die ich als unglücklich in Erinnerung behalten werde. Da gab es schönere Erfahrungen die mich spontan meinen Geldbeutel zucken ließen.

Gleich der erste Eindruck vom Spiel war bei mir Ernüchterung. Übertriebene Bewegungsunschärfe und ein Spielgefühl wie bei einem UT oder Quake Turnier. Passt für mich nicht zu einem Crysis. Dazu wiedermal die Sinnfreiheit einer Tarnung die nicht 100% tarnt... hab ich beim ersten Teil schon drüber gelacht. Besser diesmal, aber eben nur besser...  
Die Frage ist nun natürlich in wie weit der Singleplayer Part allein überzeugen kann, denn der Multiplayer ist für mich genauso sinnfrei, wie beim ersten Crysis und für mich sicherlich kein Kaufgrund. Für mich ist das kein Multiplayertitel. 

Und grafisch... mein Gott... kann man sich sicher streiten. Hab hier gelesen Battlefield Bad Company 2 sieht schlechter aus... ich würd eher behaupten Crysis 2 sieht nicht soooo gut aus wie BC2. Anders halt. Denk mal das hängt vom eigenen Auge ab.
Ich find Crysis bunter, fummeliger und verspielter was die Grafik angeht und offen gestanden beim spielen selber wirkt es auf mich wie ein aufgetakeltes Crysis 1 und mehr kann es auch nicht sein ohne was ganz neues und anderes zu werden.

Mir fehlt der Wow Effekt... Diese Demo ging für mich ins Wasser...
Für mich sind andere Titel durch diese Demo interessanter geworden und auf meiner Liste aufgestiegen... Die Demo ist nett mit Macken aber fesselt mich nicht.


----------



## PC-Sekurity (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Sintro schrieb:


> Also, das/die Thema/Themen haben mich ja schon lange genervt und das Verhalten von manchen Gamern(wenn man sie überhaupt so nennen kann) erst recht. Da muss man so Sätze Lesen wie ``was Crytek da abgeliefert hat ist Müll```, `` die Grafik ist Schrott``. Viele Vergessen nur sehr oft wieso die Entwickler dazu Gezwungen werden auf manche Dinge zu Verzichten oder zu Setzen. CRYTEK wäre es bestimmt lieber gewesen CRYSIS 2 nur für den PC zu Entwickeln und WIEDER einmal zu Zeigen was heute auf einem guten PC alles möglich ist (siehe FAR CRY, CRYSIS1). Doch der Druck von EA, UBISOFT ist da zu hoch. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, das viele die sich in der Community über die Entwickler auslassen gerade die sind, die sich den vorzeitig aufgetauchten Leak von Crysis 2 aus dem Netz ziehen. Und diese Leute dann am Lautesten Heulen, wieso man auf gleich 3 Plattformen Entwickelt und man immer wieder auf neue Sicherheitseinrichtungen setzen muss (Kopierschutz wie permanent online Verbindung). Das ganze nimmt mittlerweile Maße an die MIR mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Aber zum Glück hat das ganze ja wieso oft auch zwei Seiten, eine Community die zu 100% hinter einem Entwickler (nicht Publisher ), einer Internet Seite, einem Game usw. stehen. Zum Thema: Ich finde die Demo ok und freue mich schon auf das Game und SP Teil des Games.


Würde Sagen wenn ein Spiel so derart minderwertige Grafik hat ist es nicht mehr als 10€ wert. Glaube kaum das heute noch einer 50€ für Half Life 2 zahlt, weil sonst würde ja auch gleich wieder die veraltete Grafik bemängelt werden. Und schon wieder sind wir bei dem Thema Grafik ist es in Ordnung die Grafikkarten entwicklung stehen zu lassen dann würde in einer neuen Konsole in 5 Jahren eine HD3800 drin stecken  Den Raubkopierern muss man ganz recht geben Schrott sollte man nicht für 50€ kaufen. Und so zu deinem letzten Satz Deutschland besteht aus genug Duckmäusern ( JAJA Ich mach schon alles Hauptsache mir passiert dann nichts egal wie schlecht es mir geht und keine Meinung darf ich auch nicht äußern)


----------



## Li2Po4 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Ich kann mich nicht Anmelden. Es heißt, es sei ein Fehler aufgetaucht und ich solle meine Verbindung mit dem Internet prüfen. Ich bin über ein normales LAN-Kabel an den Router angeschlossen und habe eine 2000ner Verbindung. War eigentlich davon ausgegangen das das reichen würde.
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Mathragor (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> Downlaode sie gerade... Aber ein erstes Problem gilt es schonmal zu beseitigen: Ich komme nicht auf myCrysis.com und kann mir daher auch keinen Acc erstellen - schade


   Ingame den Account erstellen


----------



## uschbert (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> Sintro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, das/die Thema/Themen haben mich ja schon lange genervt und das Verhalten von manchen Gamern(wenn man sie überhaupt so nennen kann) erst recht. Da muss man so Sätze Lesen wie ``was Crytek da abgeliefert hat ist Müll```, `` die Grafik ist Schrott``. Viele Vergessen nur sehr oft wieso die Entwickler dazu Gezwungen werden auf manche Dinge zu Verzichten oder zu Setzen. CRYTEK wäre es bestimmt lieber gewesen CRYSIS 2 nur für den PC zu Entwickeln und WIEDER einmal zu Zeigen was heute auf einem guten PC alles möglich ist (siehe FAR CRY, CRYSIS1). Doch der Druck von EA, UBISOFT ist da zu hoch. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, das viele die sich in der Community über die Entwickler auslassen gerade die sind, die sich den vorzeitig aufgetauchten Leak von Crysis 2 aus dem Netz ziehen. Und diese Leute dann am Lautesten Heulen, wieso man auf gleich 3 Plattformen Entwickelt und man immer wieder auf neue Sicherheitseinrichtungen setzen muss (Kopierschutz wie permanent online Verbindung). Das ganze nimmt mittlerweile Maße an die MIR mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Aber zum Glück hat das ganze ja wieso oft auch zwei Seiten, eine Community die zu 100% hinter einem Entwickler (nicht Publisher ), einer Internet Seite, einem Game usw. stehen. Zum Thema: Ich finde die Demo ok und freue mich schon auf das Game und SP Teil des Games.
> ...


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

warum werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das wenn hier überall statt Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 stehen würde (der rest gleich), der Ton der Kommentare komplett anders wäre.


----------



## Li2Po4 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> Sintro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, das/die Thema/Themen haben mich ja schon lange genervt und das Verhalten von manchen Gamern(wenn man sie überhaupt so nennen kann) erst recht. Da muss man so Sätze Lesen wie ``was Crytek da abgeliefert hat ist Müll```, `` die Grafik ist Schrott``. Viele Vergessen nur sehr oft wieso die Entwickler dazu Gezwungen werden auf manche Dinge zu Verzichten oder zu Setzen. CRYTEK wäre es bestimmt lieber gewesen CRYSIS 2 nur für den PC zu Entwickeln und WIEDER einmal zu Zeigen was heute auf einem guten PC alles möglich ist (siehe FAR CRY, CRYSIS1). Doch der Druck von EA, UBISOFT ist da zu hoch. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, das viele die sich in der Community über die Entwickler auslassen gerade die sind, die sich den vorzeitig aufgetauchten Leak von Crysis 2 aus dem Netz ziehen. Und diese Leute dann am Lautesten Heulen, wieso man auf gleich 3 Plattformen Entwickelt und man immer wieder auf neue Sicherheitseinrichtungen setzen muss (Kopierschutz wie permanent online Verbindung). Das ganze nimmt mittlerweile Maße an die MIR mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Aber zum Glück hat das ganze ja wieso oft auch zwei Seiten, eine Community die zu 100% hinter einem Entwickler (nicht Publisher ), einer Internet Seite, einem Game usw. stehen. Zum Thema: Ich finde die Demo ok und freue mich schon auf das Game und SP Teil des Games.
> ...


   Ich will diese eh schon völlig umsonst überdimensionierte Diskussion nicht unnötig weiterführen, aber ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man schlechte Grafik derartig in den Vordergrund stellt. Und Crysis 2 hat alles, aber definitive keine schlechte Grafik! Und selbst wenn, dann kann man erst von einem schlechten Spiel reden, wenn der Rest auch scheiße ist. Hab ich in deine Argumentation etwas vermisst. Bestes Beispiel ist Minecraft. Grafik ist dort nur vorhanden, damit es nicht zu einem Text-Adventure verfällt. Das Spiel vom spielerischen Aspekt betrachtet ist jedoch fast perfekt. Und abschließend nochmal: Ich würde 50,- € für Half-Life 2 bezahlen auch nächstes Jahr noch.


----------



## mich210485 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Zum Thema Grafik kann man anhand der PC-Demo sowieso nix sagen weil mann Ingame den Detailgrad nur ganz grob einstellen kann. Erst die Vollversion wird zeigen was aufm PC aus optischer Sicht Sache ist!
Was mich bisher stört ist dass ich als Crysis 1 bzw. Crisis Wars erfahrener Mensch mit der Steuerung noch nicht klarkomme


----------



## LestatLouis (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> warum werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das wenn hier überall statt Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 stehen würde (der rest gleich), der Ton der Kommentare komplett anders wäre.


Und warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du unter jeder Crysis 2 News das selbe postest? 



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> PC-Sekurity schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sintro schrieb:
> ...



Seh ich ganz genauso. Und die 50€ für HL² leg ich auch gerne nochmal auf den Thresen. ^^ Ich bin stolzer Besitzer der Orange Box und würde sie um kein Geld der Welt wieder hergeben. BTW hab ich Crysis 2 bereits vorbestellt. Man mag mich ja für naiv halten, aber da gibt es so nen Satz, direkt im Hauptmenü. Den sollte man auch mit noch so schlechten Englischkenntnissen problemlos übersetzen können. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den 24.


----------



## WarStorm (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Hab mal nen Gameplayvideo gemacht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzV9JwI7SjM


----------



## WarStorm (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

folgendes wurde grad über den offiziellen Crysis Twitter Account veröffentlicht:
The Crysis 2 PlayStation 3 demo will be available March 15th in North America and March 16th in Europe.


----------



## CrazyGerman (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Moin

wer noch Probleme mit der Account erstellung hat,
und einen Gamespy Acount hat kann sich damit ohne Probleme Einlogen

steht ja auch drunter powered by Gamespy    also funktioniert hier bei mir einwandfrei mit einem Uralt Account

gruss
          Crazy


----------



## Corbanx (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

ingame kann ich keinen account anlegen, weil ich die meldung bekomme, die email würde bereits verwendet oO
auf der hp unter "passwort vergessen" bekomme ich die meldung die email sei unbekannt
einen neuen account kann ich nicht erstellen weil der server überlastet zu sein scheint und nicht reagiert

update: konnte einen account über die hp erstellen.... login ingame funktioniert aber nicht : /


----------



## Corbanx (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



WarStorm schrieb:


> Hab mal nen Gameplayvideo gemacht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzV9JwI7SjM





WarStorm schrieb:


> folgendes wurde grad über den offiziellen Crysis Twitter Account veröffentlicht:
> The Crysis 2 PlayStation 3 demo will be available March 15th in North America and March 16th in Europe.


sehr hilfreich.. Thema?!


----------



## Sintro (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wenn hier BF3 als Überschrift stehen würde und alle über Crysis2 Schreiben würden, dann hätte ich überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr für unsere Deutsche Jugend     Schlimm genug das viele die Zugspitze für so ein Teil im Bahnhof halten.
Trotzdem, auch bei Battlefield 3 werden viele Jammern das die Grafik Schrott ist, das man das Gameplay vergessen kann usw. usw. usw.. Aber wir Leben ja in einem Land wo man-n seiner Meinung freien Lauf lassen kann.


----------



## Sintro (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



LestatLouis schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > warum werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das wenn hier überall statt Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 stehen würde (der rest gleich), der Ton der Kommentare komplett anders wäre.
> ...


   ``Den Raubkopierern muss man ganz recht geben 
Schrott sollte man nicht für 50€ kaufen.`` Wenn ich solche Sätze schon 
wieder Lese. Wenn ein Spiel Schrott ist dann Kauf ich es mir nicht und 
Lade es mir nicht Trotzdem irgendwo runter nur um Schaden zu machen oder
 meine Neugier zu stillen. Und was soll der Satz: zu allem JA und AMEN 
Sagen?? Ich finde nun mal das CRYTEK ein gutes Entwicklerstudio ist und ich 
werde mir das GAME Kaufen. Was soll ich hier Heulen und Jammern und von 
morgens bis Abends ``Fuck the World`` schreien, wenn es dazu keinen 
Grund gibt? Alle sind über die Grafik am schimpfen aber ich kann es nur 
NOCHMAL Sagen, es handelt sich hier um eine DX9 MP DEMO. Nicht mehr und 
nicht weniger. ``Never ending Story``


----------



## Gerry (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Aber wo bleiben die überzeugenden Videos zur PC-Final-Grafik? Crytek hat in den letzten Monaten immer wieder betont, dass die PC-Version grafisch weit vorne liegen soll.

Ich glaube so langsam nicht mehr daran.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Gerry schrieb:


> Aber wo bleiben die überzeugenden Videos zur PC-Final-Grafik? Crytek hat in den letzten Monaten immer wieder betont, dass die PC-Version grafisch weit vorne liegen soll.
> 
> Ich glaube so langsam nicht mehr daran.



Wird per DLC erhältlich sein.
15€
.
.
.
.
Kleines Spässchen


----------



## NForcer-SMC (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

So, ich habe die Demo gestern auch mal angespielt und an für sich ist sie interessant und grafisch ist sie (im derzeitigen Stand) auch okay und ich hoffe das an dem Gerücht, daß Directx 11 und ein paar gewissen Dinge evtl. im Hauptspiel fehlen sollen, nichts dran ist, weil das wäre echt peinlich für Crytek und würde doch zeigen, daß der PC denen nicht wirklich mehr was wert ist, sondern eher die Konsole. 

Was mir aber halt dahingehend (wegen der Konsole) auffällt ist, daß die Maussteuerung recht Konsolenlastig rüberkommt. Es fühlt sich irgendwie an als würde ich mit einem PAD zielen. Konnte ich in Crysis 1 die Maus akurat und fast Millimeter genau bewegen und somit auch wunderbar zielen, so springt die Maus in teil 2 zu sehr (egal welche Intensität ich einstelle), so daß man z.B. ein stehendes Ziel nie genau anvisieren kann, weil man einfach die Stelle nicht kriegt die man haben will.

Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, wird das auch so im Original Game sein oder wird es ausgebessert oder verbessert sein, weil das wäre dann doch echt enttäuschend, wenn nicht.


----------



## Bommel (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Erst der eingestellte Support für Crysis 1 wegen Eingeschnapptheit, jetzt die verloren gegangene Betaversion und eine unnütze Demo aufgrund dauerüberlasteten Servern. Wie man Crytek so kennt, sind am Ende die Spieler wieder selber schuld, weil sich diese so zahlreich anmelden und nicht für die Demo zahlen wollen. Für mich ein Entwicklerstudio zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn.


----------



## Li2Po4 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> So, ich habe die Demo gestern auch mal angespielt und an für sich ist sie interessant und grafisch ist sie (im derzeitigen Stand) auch okay und ich hoffe das an dem Gerücht, daß Directx 11 und ein paar gewissen Dinge evtl. im Hauptspiel fehlen sollen, nichts dran ist, weil das wäre echt peinlich für Crytek und würde doch zeigen, daß der PC denen nicht wirklich mehr was wert ist, sondern eher die Konsole.
> 
> Was mir aber halt dahingehend (wegen der Konsole) auffällt ist, daß die Maussteuerung recht Konsolenlastig rüberkommt. Es fühlt sich irgendwie an als würde ich mit einem PAD zielen. Konnte ich in Crysis 1 die Maus akurat und fast Millimeter genau bewegen und somit auch wunderbar zielen, so springt die Maus in teil 2 zu sehr (egal welche Intensität ich einstelle), so daß man z.B. ein stehendes Ziel nie genau anvisieren kann, weil man einfach die Stelle nicht kriegt die man haben will.
> 
> Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, wird das auch so im Original Game sein oder wird es ausgebessert oder verbessert sein, weil das wäre dann doch echt enttäuschend, wenn nicht.


Erst wenn Crytec ins Außland gehet werden sie die Konsolen beforzugen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Druck von EA.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Erst wenn Crytec ins Außland gehet werden sie die Konsolen beforzugen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Druck von EA.


Das hat wohl nix mit Ausland oder EA zu tun.
Warum sollen die den PC "vernachlässigen"?
Bringt ja niemandem was.
Allerdings bringt eine Engine, die auf so vielen Plattformen wir möglich läuft, halt auch mehr Kundschaft. Sowohl Spieler, als auch Entwickler.


----------



## boober72 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Erst wenn Crytec ins Außland gehet werden sie die Konsolen beforzugen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Druck von EA.


Sind die nicht schon im Ausland bzw. haben dort einige Außenstellen von denen aus sie werkeln? 

Jedenfalls produzieren sie nicht in erster Linie für Deutschland, oder "spricht" deine Demo deutsch?
Und Konsolen werden bevorzugt, weil´s dafür erst mal produziert wurde... halt fürs Ausland welches Konsolen bevorzugt.
Es ist eine Konsolenportierung. Wenn das gut gemacht wird ist ist das auch völlig legitim und ok. Kratzt mich doch nicht ob das Spiel auch auf einem EiPott läuft, wenns bei mir gut läuft und Laune macht. Das Ergebnis zählt.

Das ist nicht nur Druck von EA sondern logisch, wenn man seinen Titel weltweit verkaufen will. Wie es anderen ergeht hat man in der letzten Zeit ja gesehen. Lauter Insolvenzen und der deutschsprachige Rest wird als Minderwertig und klein belächelt.

Jedenfalls:

YouTube sei dank gibt es ja Einblicke in den Single Player und der sieht, anders wie der Multiplayer, recht gut aus und scheint ne spannende Story zu ergeben. Warum die Demo das nicht zeigt, begreif ich nicht wirklich.

Wer neugierig ist, kann ja mal bei YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3p2AsGyQvUwww.youtube.com/watch) schauen... zwar 100% spoiler, aber man sieht mal den Singleplayer, der lust auf mehr macht. Und das ohne download, server und anmelde Frust  ...


----------



## GorrestFump (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Tja, da war ich mit meinem Kommentar von der rundum gelungenen Demo wohl etwas vorschnell: Seit gestern Abend kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden "An error occurred".

Workaround gibt's nicht oder?


----------



## Li2Po4 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



boober72 schrieb:


> Li2Po4 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erst wenn Crytec ins Außland gehet werden sie die Konsolen beforzugen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Druck von EA.
> ...


   Die Außenstellen von Crytek sind Tochter Entwickler. Meist ehemalige eigene Studios, die aufgekauft wurden. Der Hauptsitz liegt aber immer noch in Deutschland. Und das nicht, weil es sich so ergeben hat. Die Bundesrepublik ist momentan sehr ungeeignet um USK 18 Titel zu entwickeln. Die sind aus reinem Patriotismus in Frankfurt geblieben. Und das Konsolen unterstützt werden müssen ist mir völlig klar. Nur das ist und bleibt eine geschäftliche Angelegenheit, die dem Entwickler im Prinzip egal ist. Crytek sind Grafik-Huren, die sicher lieber den PC- und nicht veralterte Konsolen-Technik zum schwitzen bringen wollen.
Ich stimme dir völlig zu, Crysis 2 kann von mir aus auch auf einem C 64 laufen, solange ich auf dem PC nix davon merke. Und inwieweit den Deutsch-Türken das gelingt, werden wir sehen.


----------



## Sven0815 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

nen halbes dutzend Gamespy-Accounts und jeder ist der Name nicht i.o. - meine Fresse wenn die Version hier die gepolishte ist will ich garnicht wissen wie die geleakte Beta ausschaut, die muss ja faustgrosse Löcher im Code gehabt haben..
noch 3 Monate bis Brink, die kann ich nu auch noch warten, immerhin hat Splash Damage bisher immer Qualität abgeliefert..


----------



## rex5000 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Hab jetzt ein paar stunden gespielt (lv10) und ich muss sagen es macht Spaß. der Kauf würde sich sicher lonen!
vor allem wenn die Kanmagne tatsächlich 60h o.O dauern soll


----------



## Mathragor (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



rex5000 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein paar stunden gespielt (lv10) und ich muss sagen es macht Spaß. der Kauf würde sich sicher lonen!
> vor allem wenn die Kanmagne tatsächlich 60h o.O dauern soll


Nicht die Kampagne dauert 60h. Der Spielspass insgesamt (SP + MP) dauert mindestens 50h, meinte ein Crytek Typ oder EA ka. 10h Kampagne + mind 40h MP

Find das Spiel auch gut. Nix besonderes irgendwie, aber ein durchaus gelungener Shooter. Mal sehen wie die Kampagne ist. MP gefällt mir immernoch besser als CoD.

Aber ich brauch auf jeden Fall eine weibliche Stimme im Anzug xD
Und ich hab immernoch net rausgefunden wie das mit dem rutschen geht


----------



## finsterbergmade (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Mathragor schrieb:


> Und ich hab immernoch net rausgefunden wie das mit dem rutschen geht


während dem sprinten (umschalt) einfach c drücken, dann wird gerutscht!


----------



## Corbanx (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

so... 2 tage spter und ich kann mich leider immernoch nicht einloggen...
infos zur fehlerbehebung sind auch schwer aufzutreiben....
schade... hätte es gerne mal getestet... naja ... deinstall und feddich


----------



## Mathragor (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



finsterbergmade schrieb:


> Mathragor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich hab immernoch net rausgefunden wie das mit dem rutschen geht
> ...


   thx


----------



## Biggstinger (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Falls noch jmd. Probleme mit Login hat: 
Bei mir hats geholfen einen sehr simplen, klein geschriebenen Nicknamen im Demo-Menü anzulegen. Die Accounts werden inzwischen alle registriert. Aber erst bei der vierten EMail Adresse bzw. Account konnte ich mich mit den Daten auch einloggen. Also immer neue Mailadressen und Nicknames ausprobieren, bis es funzt


----------



## ING (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Biggstinger schrieb:


> Also immer neue Mailadressen und Nicknames ausprobieren, bis es funzt


und das alles nur für eine demo die nur noch 8 tage gültig ist


----------



## ApemaN76 (5. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Moinsen Männer! Watt soll datt überhaupt mit den kack Virus der mit der DEmo direkt mitgeliefert wird???


----------



## Corbanx (5. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Biggstinger schrieb:


> Falls noch jmd. Probleme mit Login hat:
> Bei mir hats geholfen einen sehr simplen, klein geschriebenen Nicknamen im Demo-Menü anzulegen. Die Accounts werden inzwischen alle registriert. Aber erst bei der vierten EMail Adresse bzw. Account konnte ich mich mit den Daten auch einloggen. Also immer neue Mailadressen und Nicknames ausprobieren, bis es funzt


mit sicherheit ^^


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



ApemaN76 schrieb:


> Moinsen Männer! Watt soll datt überhaupt mit den kack Virus der mit der DEmo direkt mitgeliefert wird???



_Das kostenlose Anti-Viren-Programm AntiVir erkannte die heruntergeladene Datei als Virus und warnte vor einer Nutzung. Kostenpflichtige Programme schlugen hingegen nicht Alarm. Gut so, denn die Dateien waren sauber._
http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/News/Crysis-2-PC-Demo-mit-Login-Fehlern-Virenwarnung-Aim-Assistance-und-weiteren-Problemen-814216/


----------



## Heeze (6. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Wie kann man eig. diese Wärmebildkamera machen?


----------



## Batze (7. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Eine Demo von Crysis 2.
Toll so kann man mal seine Hardware testen. ist bei so einem Game ja auch nötig.

Sollte man zumindest denken.

Und dann ist nur DX 9 verfügbar?

Das ist in etwa so als wenn ich mir nen Farrari ausleihen würde und unter der Haube werkelt zum testfahren ein Fiat Motor.

Was soll das?

Man man, Crytek verscherzt es sich hier gewaltig mit der PC Fraktion.


----------



## Gerry (7. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*

Warum? Crytek ist doch konsequent. Schließlich soll es in der Final (vorerst) auch nur DX9 geben.


----------



## DiePoente (9. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



Heeze schrieb:


> Wie kann man eig. diese Wärmebildkamera machen?


   N

Und kann es sein, dass man erst in der vollen Version im MP "rutschen" kann?


----------



## Peter23 (9. März 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: PC-Demo steht zum Download bereit, Multiplayer-Action zur Probe - Umfrageupdate*



DiePoente schrieb:


> Heeze schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie kann man eig. diese Wärmebildkamera machen?
> ...



Nein es geht auch in der Demo.


Sprinten und dann ducken drücken.

(shift+w dann c)


----------

